# Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem



## Melbournedave

Purchased a 2004 F250 6.0 Diesel F4 less than a week ago with 4500 miles. Two days after purchase the truck starts stalling out or losing its power at intermittent times. The troublelight on the dashboard indicating water in the fuel comes on and the engine basically dies. It's quite dangerous pulling into fast moving traffic in this condition. Drained the in line filter and no evidence of water was present. The dealership says it's probably a faulty sensor since they've had several in with the same problem. They are doing diagnostics on it on Monday. Is this a simple fix or is there more problems on the horizon? Are other 2004 Ford 6.0 F250 diesel owners experiencing similar problems?


----------



## C Nash

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Don't start worring "yet".  Give the dealer a chance to repair it. Sounds like it is a problem they have seen.


----------



## Shadow

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Chelse right, sounds like a cam sensor- fuel sensor. Warranty will cover it. Should have her back in no time.


----------



## rking

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Purchased a 2004 F-250 [.0 Super Duty had problems with the transmission kicking out of overdrive and the tow haul light kept blinking on the dash. Dealer changed out a range module and seems to have taken care of the problem.quote]_Originally posted by Melbournedave_

Purchased a 2004 F250 6.0 Diesel F4 less than a week ago with 4500 miles. Two days after purchase the truck starts stalling out or losing its power at intermittent times. The troublelight on the dashboard indicating water in the fuel comes on and the engine basically dies. It's quite dangerous pulling into fast moving traffic in this condition. Drained the in line filter and no evidence of water was present. The dealership says it's probably a faulty sensor since they've had several in with the same problem. They are doing diagnostics on it on Monday. Is this a simple fix or is there more problems on the horizon? Are other 2004 Ford 6.0 F250 diesel owners experiencing similar problems?
[/quote]


----------



## Keithgovero

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Our 2004 F350 Powerstroke 6.0 has been doing the same thing.  What did your diagnostic testing show at your dealership?  We are going to be taking ours in, but would like to be able to maybe give them a heads up.  They have already put it on the computer and it showed "water in fuel" code, which he then crawled under my truck and allowed enough diesel to drain to correct that problem.  It happened several more times, so they replaced fuel/water separator, saying it had probably shorted out.  It has not stopped the problem.  Need help!!


----------



## Russc

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Sorry I could not have gotten this info prior to your purchase, but this happenend to one of my co-workers. He eventually found out that the used, low mileage 2004 F 250 he purchased, from his Ford dealer, was a "Buy Back", by Ford, that had a history of problems.  Check "Car Fax" using your VIN to see if they show any problems reported with your vehicle.  I asked for more info from him, but he is not at liberty to say anything as he is in arbitrations at this time.

Having said this, I am a devout Ford man, and have been for many years. I have owned various trucks, going back as far as 1967, both gas and diesel. Most recently I have had the 2003 F 250 Lariat 6.0 (still own) and now have a 2005 F 250 King Ranch 6.0, and knock wood have been very satisfied with all of them. As stated before let the dealer look into it and he should be able to rectify these problems. The advice I gave was only to pass on info I was aware of. You may find that it is no big problem at all!!

Best wishes with the solutions to your problems. Let us know what they find :question:


----------



## Shadow

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Wish Melbournedave would come back and tell us what they found. While he and Keithgovero have the same symptoms, one had water in the fuel,the other didn't. The early 6.0s had injector problems which would leave them dead in their tracks also.Check on the manufacturers built date, I think most of the 6.0s with injector problems were built before March 04.


----------



## darn_gwm

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

We have 2004 F350 dually for work truck.  I recently had this problem which one day totally shut me down in the middle of the road. White "smoke" poured out.  Engine would run but would not move the truck forward or reverse.  I paid to have this towed to Ford Dealer.

Truck was in 3 different Ford Dealers over the next week before it was determined to be carbon buildup at the intake.  Had to wait over a week to get the part in from Ford.  Each dealer charges $100 deductible... so I advise to stay at same dealer if you can.  I was traveling from out of state and had no choice.

It's been a few weeks now, and the water in fuel light has come back on again but is still drivable.   Not really sure yet what is going on.   It seems to have lost some power again.   We have 61,000 miles on this truck.


----------



## Kenneth H

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Ford has such a loyal customer base.  Too bad they don't build products to deserve it.  I have owned 3 F-350's, so I did give them a chance.  They were the worse vehicles I have ever owned.  The 6.0 has given Ford a major headache.


----------



## ksmith1108

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Have a couple of 04 F350 DRWs. All are experiencing the same problems. Have turned them in multilple times for the same stalling and surging. I love the trucks, but one more time and a discision will have to be made to keep or let them buy them back.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

One of my employees has an '04 F-350 6.0 in the shop right now.  They called yesterday and said it was the EGR valve.  Of course the dealership did not have one and had to order it.  I will report back when he gets the truck back and let you know.


----------



## CHRIS67

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

quote:_Originally posted by Melbournedave_

Purchased a 2004 F250 6.0 Diesel F4 less than a week ago with 4500 miles. Two days after purchase the truck starts stalling out or losing its power at intermittent times. The troublelight on the dashboard indicating water in the fuel comes on and the engine basically dies. It's quite dangerous pulling into fast moving traffic in this condition. Drained the in line filter and no evidence of water was present. The dealership says it's probably a faulty sensor since they've had several in with the same problem. They are doing diagnostics on it on Monday. Is this a simple fix or is there more problems on the horizon? Are other 2004 Ford 6.0 F250 diesel owners experiencing similar problems?
I have had the same type of problems for about a year. The water in the fuel light comes on along with the glow plug light. I loose power, the engine shuts down to a idle. FORD says its the wiring harness in the engine, they have replaced it 4 times now and its still not fixed. The truck is going back tomorrow 4-19-05. The problem goes away for awhile after each time its been in the dealer, but comes back. I am in the process of telling ford to replace the truck or i'm filing for a lemon.


----------



## idaspud

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I have a 03 six liter and have had problems with it missing, (like I had a fouled spark plug,) and a huge loss of power while pulling hills with my fifth wheel.  I think this is two different problems.  Ford, finally after 5 attempts found the back pressure control valve sticking and the pressure sensor out of calibration.  I haven't got the truck back so don't know if this solves the problem or not.  I am now arguing with them about the $100 deductable because this problem has been there for many miles before the 36,000 which I just passed.  Anyone have any luck talking Ford out of the deductable??


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

My employee finally got his truck back.  The EGR apparantly fixed his problem, but he has only driven it home.  He is pulling his trailer tonight.  I will ask how it did.


----------



## unhappy ford owner

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

My 2004 f250 has been having the same problems. I have had it in the dealer 12 times. They have replaced wiring harnesses, egr valve, cleaned out carbon build up, replaced censors, reprogrammed the computer a few times, etc. They still do not know whats wrong, and it runs like sh_t! I push on the accelerator and nothing is there. It is lucky to drag itself up a hill. The check engine light always comes on. Back in the shop at another dealer today. 4-28-05  My truck only has 14,000 miles. After my 3rd new ford and terrable customer service, this is the last straw. I will NEVER buy another Ford!!!!!!!!!! I hope Ford can figure this problem out or here I come Dodge & Chevy to trade this $40,000 piece of sh_t in for something else.


----------



## unhappy ford owner

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I picked up my truck after repair and they replaced the o2 sensor and reprogrammed the computer. They say it runs perfect now. ?????   I noticed it has very little power in first but the power kicked butt in second gear on??? Within 1/2 mile from the dealer the engine light came on again. Lost even more power. Wow what a surprise. Back to the dealer for the 14th time. What next? 4-28-05


----------



## AC

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I have experienced the same problem.  Stalling out, towing from the freeway, surging, bucking and snorting, you name it when it comes to this engine it does it.  Truck is in the shop now, installing new EGR.  Only problem the EGR was disconnected the last time the engine stalled.  Ford dealership doesn't seem to listen to me and changed the EGR anyhow.  Any ideas folks?


----------



## unhappy ford owner

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

My truck has been in the shop for 2 more days now. I just called and they are waiting to here from the engineers at ford on what to do next. When I hit the peddal a bit hard it makes the engine light come on and starts running terrable. They say tht it is the backpressure. The engine code still says o2 sensor & egr valve. These are still new, just replaced. This has been going on for 15 months now. I guess that it is time for a lemon law attorney. I will wait a little longer. Good luck with yours!


----------



## AC

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Mine in the shop for the 3rd day this go around and the service dept. just called, they want it for another day to install a computer upgrade that has been shipped by Ford to them. We'll See.


----------



## unhappy ford owner

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

My trucks 4th day in the shop this time. They have been making ford recomended repairs, but everything they do has not fixed the problem. It is still running bad, and the engine light keeps comming on within a couple miles. They claim that they are waiting to see what the ford engineers want to try next! Good luck with yours.


----------



## unhappy ford owner

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

5-6-05 @ 1:00pm 2004 ford f250 diesel 6.0 14,000 miles This is the 14th time at the dealer for the same problem. They had it for 4 days this time and still can't figuere out the problem. The "Diesel" machanic is going on vacation for a few days so they can't look at again until Tuesday. No rental car was authorized "again". Thanks for the customer service Ford!


----------



## AC

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Got mine back today with new EGR and "Computer Upgtade" installed again.  Again We'll See.  So far, less than 100 miles and it's going OK, but the last time I put about 3000 miles on it before it started the same antics.


----------



## unhappy ford owner

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

5-10-05 @ 3:00pm  Ford hot line has dealer trying to fix it all day. Nothing worked. Ford finally decided to replace the entire turbo. My truck is down, and "F"ing Ford will not pay for a rental car again. Terrable customer service as always. Dealer says it will take at least a few days. This is my 5th Ford ($39500.00 worth) , three of them were new, and this is how a valued customer is treated. Never ever again.          FORD YOU SUCK!!!!


----------



## Shadow

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

BLAH BLAH BLAH, ya'll need to go to Fords web site and complain to them. Thought this fourm was set up to help each other out, not to bash a particular product. This topic started with a legit question, and now has progressed to nothing to offer but a place to vent.


----------



## FLOVE

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I SOLD FORD CARS AND TRUCKS FOR ABOUT 10 YRS. SO LAST YEAR I PURCHASED A 2004 FORD F350 LARIET, D/W, 6.0, CREW CAB, LONG BED TO START A AUTO TRANSPORT COMPANY MY TRUCK HAS BEEN IN THE SHOP MORE THAN ON THE ROAD 1ST TRANS. RECALL, THEY REBUILT IT NEXT I WAS IN CLEVELAND AND WHITE SMOKE BLEW OUT THE EXHAUST AND I WAS STUCK IN OHIO WITH CARS ON MY TRAILER, SO I DROVE IT 1 MILE AWAY TO GANLEY FORD IN OHIO AND SMOKE THERE PARKING LOT UP AND LEFT IT THERE, 2 WEEKS LATER IT WAS FIX   AT LEAST I THOUGHT :disapprove:  THEY REMOVED INTAKEMANIOFD REPLACE EGR COOLER, SO ON THE HOME I PICKUP SOME CARS TO MAKE BACK THE LOST AND AROUND 50-60 MPH IT LOSES POWER AND THEN IT SHOTS BLACK SMOKE OUT THE IT TAKES OFF MAN MY COMPANY IS OVER GONE BACK TO SELL CARS NOT FORD BUT LEXUS. I HOPE THEY START BUILDING TRUCKS.


----------



## Kenneth H

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Funny you should say that.  I was talking to a Toyota dealer 2 weeks ago and Toyota just broke ground somewhere in Tennessee on a truck factory.  They said that within 10 years Toyota would have a full line of trucks to compete with the "big three" including diesel one tons.
Shadow, you are right that the first question was ligit.  The others posts are too.  If your Ford is running, count your blessings.  I have had 3 and there will never be another in my driveway.


----------



## FLOVE

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

OK TODAY I WILL BE DROPING THE TRUCK OFF AT WORLD OF FORD IN VA FOR LOSS OF POWER AT 50-60 MPH AND THE BURNING OIL SMELL SO I WILL LET U  GUYS NO WHAT HAPPEN OF COURSE THE WILL BE GIVEN ME A RENTAL, LATER


----------



## flyboy1

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Hey Kenneth H has the right idea. I have a 2001 Toyota Tundra and its the closest thing to perfect I have ever owned in a motor vehicle. I pull a 27' Thor Citation ( empty wt 6100 lbs ) and this truck just keeps on getting up. I was a die hard Ford man but no longer. I am looking forward to Toyotas heavy duty line to come out. I have heard that it could be alot sooner than 10 yrs. My truck has 62000 miles on it and the engine still idles so smooth I have to look at the tach to make sure it is still running.
flyboy1


----------



## unhappy ford owner

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

My truck needed a new turbo they say. After 16 months of it running bad, and more time in the shop than on the road, I hope that this was the problem. I am not sure why the dealer put 86.4 miles on it in the last four days though. Oh well what can you do. I drove it around for a few minutes and it runs better now than it ever has. I will drive it for a while and give an update later. Have a great day!


----------



## C Nash

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Come on now unhappy ford owner are you going to start complaining about the 87 miles they put on it now. :laugh:   I would think they were just trying their best to make sure it is "maybe" repaired. Here I am a chevy man and defending Ford  . I do know that the ICP sensors are giving a lot of problems on the 6.0. Keep us updated


----------



## unhappy ford owner

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

C Nash  After 16 months of a $40,000 truck running terrable and ford dragging ass on fixing it, YES I am complaining. Are they trying their best? Not a chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep on defending


----------



## C Nash

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I can understand your flustration and sure would like to see some documation on this problem.  Has it been at the same dealer? Hope you are keeping records of each trip. Do know that there is something new added to a vehicle on the average of ever 27 days and it really takes a very smart tech to keep up but, that is what the so called reps are supposed to help with. Still don't think you should complain about the 87 miles.  I drove a customers car 60 miles and used two rolls of masking tape hunting a wind noise but, I did find it.  Got paid for 15 min warrenty work.  If you have a digital camera maybe you could post some of the repairs that have been done. Ask the dealer to come on here and post why they have not been able to repair.  Also know that a lot of techs hate to see the 6.0 coming so you see I am not really defending no one and I agree with Shadow. I hate to see bashing of products from one side.  For all we know you may be a Chevy dealer :laugh:  Remember the smilly face means just kidding around :evil:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

One of my camper customers has turned in 2 F-350 King Ranches in the last 10 months for various problems.  He called Navistar and the person he talked to stated that the 6.0 was designed with a vacuum turbo.  They ship the engine to Ford with one.  Ford takes it off and installs an electronic controled turbo.  He stated that was the root of a lot of problems.  Another problem is that Ford has not trained any mechanics.  Navistar is swamped daily with Ford mechanics calling and asking questions.  That phone call happened about 8 months ago, so Ford may have done some training by now.  Both trucks he turned in were 2004's.  He is a die-hard Ford customer and has a 2005 now.  So far he has had minor problems, but nothing like he had with the others.


----------



## Just BeClaus

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Ho! Ho! had that ford product once...never again...never again...learned my lesson... had it more times in the shop I almost missed Christmas. NOW a Duramax IS the way to go (GM)has more power that any Ford ever had and no problems...


----------



## TAYLOR

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I  have a  2004 Ford F250,6.0 Diesel. Without  a doubt  this  truck has  ggiven me  more problems in a short amount of time than any  vehicle i've  ever  owned. I've already had  it in to the dealer 4 times for the  same  thing (  hesitation,  sputtering ,  no power, and  dying  out. I ahve secured an attorney  and  contacted  Ford for the  arbitration  papers to lemon law it.  We'll see how it  goes. I've got a 28 ft  Keystone  Laredo Travel Trailer and  I informed Ford that  this  could  be a disaster waiting to happen  if it  starts  stalling  out and  bogging  down  when pulling thru the  mountains  etc...   The  first  time I  took it  in they  found the  FICMA harness was  grounding  out (  nice ) ,  three weeks  later the EGR valve was replaced, twoo weeks after  that  ( still doing the  same thing )  they replaced the accelerator pedal assembly, I  drove it home  and  took it back in again today. I spent $42,000 on this #$%$#@ and if they  buy it  back I don't know if I want  another  one. I've had  four F150'S and never / never  had any  problems. Too bad Ford doesn't use the Cummins . Any ideas folks


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Any ideas, yep.  Go try out a Duramax/Allison.  I had 3 Fords and will never have another.  If you test drive a Duramax, you will be floored.  The ride is better, the mileage is better and the power is there.  
I got back from a trip to Indiana last night.  I went to pick up a camper for us to sell.  615 miles for me one way.  At 608 miles, my low fuel light came on.  At that point, all I can stuff in is 29 gal.  You do the math.  I hooked up to a 27' travel trailer weighing 6,954lb.  It took 1.5 tanks to get home.  I drove up there in 10.5 hours, drove home in 11.  (I don't let grass grow)
I have had a lot of trucks in the past 20 years, I have 2 Duramax's right now.  These are the best so far.  Just try one out.
That's my opinion, that and .50 will get you a cup of coffee in some places.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Hey, I did not mean to kill this forum.  I was just offering another option.  Good luck.


----------



## circlegwranglers

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Got burned by Ford back in '95.   Used a '94 Chevy w/6.5 turbo for 11 years only problem was fuel pumps and Chevy replaced them when needed at no charge.  Pulled anything I backed it under Including an 8T furniture sander.  Guess who I went back to for a new one (Notice the username)  .  Sorry Ford owners it's hard not to brag when you have a Duramax...    I am what is known as a Happy Camper


----------



## StillPluggin

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Lots of info about Ford and GM products.  Anybody have experience with Dodge Cummins diesel?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I have had 2 great Dodges with Cummins.  A 1997 manual and a 2002 automatic.  The only problem the '97 had was the 5th gear came off about 100k miles.  Back then, the gear was held in place by a nut on the end of the shaft.  The nut came off and the gear slipped out of place.  I took the rear of the tranny off and fixed it myself.  Honestly, it never went back to the dealer I bought it from and aside usual maintenance, that was the only problem I had.  I bought the '02 used, with 28k, and the automatic was going south.  Under warranty, my local dealer put in a new transmission.  Little things along the way, but at 110k, I traded it off very happy with it.
I understand that in '06 they will have a full size crew cab.  I might have to look at them again, but I do love my GM's right now.


----------



## AC

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I think my 6.0 is fixed after 8 tries.  I have now out about 3000 miles on the last repair and everything is fine.  Mileage up about 2.5 MPG to about 19.5 MPG and no stalling or bucking.  Ford put a data recorder in my truck and discovered that the fuel presuure was dropping from 1200 psi down to 260 psi when the unit acted up.  They replaced the sensor and the connector.  The mechanic said he thought the connector was the culprit as several of the pins were suspect.  I'm happy again.


----------



## Randy Paul

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

just checking to see if I am logged on.


----------



## Randy Paul

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I purchased a 2004 450 in Jan 04 with a 6.0.  At 44,000 it overheated and had to have the engine replaced under warranty.  Now with 97,000 it over heated again and they had to replace the the egr cooler.  When put back to gether it overheated again and now their putting a new head on it.  First engine repair was 7 seven weeks.  So far this time it's one week and expect it will go for 2-3 more days.  I've been in contact withDetroit and tomorrow I'am going to demand an extended warranty for 200,000 miles (noew have 97,000 and only 3000 miles left).  I also am going to call the attorney back tomorrow and see if he can help..  Wish I had my 97 Dodge back with 291,000 miles and still was running good.  Good luck and let me know if you have  any advice or can help and the same here. Randy


----------



## greeneyes

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

ALL OF YOU FORD OWNERS GET SMART!!! GO DODGE WITH CUMMINS DIESEL! ENOUGH SAID!


----------



## GAGirl

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Help!  In March 2005 I purchased a 2004 F250 Crew Cab, 6.0 diesel, king ranch.  This truck had 29,500 miles on it when I bought it.
On July 12, 2005 I took my truck in for general service.  My truck has 39,500 miles on it.  The service center called me that day and told me my truck had serious problems.  Long story short, the motor had to be replaced.  I went back to the service center on August 2, 2005 to pick my truck up and it took 4 tries before it would crank.  It was like the truck had lost its prime.  Once the truck cranked, it would crank right back up.  However, once the motor cooled down, it took 3-4 tries before it would crank again.
The service center tells me my truck is loosing oil pressure.  They removed the oil pump and checked for scaring.  I was told the pump "had very, very little scaring."  The service center has no idea how to fix my truck.  They have tried cranking my truck so much the batteries went dead and had to be recharged.  A service technical engineer is supposed to be coming tomorrow, August 16, 2005 to look at my truck.  Ford has no idea what is wrong.  Has any one else experienced this type of problem?  Please help me!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Hate to tell you this, but my local Ford dealer has 6.0 engines piled up in the rear of the shop where they have changed engines.  Sorry, but it seems like no one knows how to fix them.  One of their better mechanics told a customer the other day that the best thing he could do was get a GM or Dodge.  I cleaned that up a lot and the mechanic lost his job.
I mean no disrespect and I do mean "Good Luck"


----------



## GAGirl

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Just found out this morning.  The "new" motor that was installed in my truck back in July 2005 has a hole in the block.  Ford is sending another "new" motor today.


----------



## 4play

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I still have trouble believing Ford screwed up a nice truck like the 7.3. They've taken themselves from the industry leader to the 3rd choice. I had friends that are sick about trading their 7.3's in for the newer 6.0. Two of them regulary got 20+mpg empty & now one gets 15 max, the other gets 16mpg empty. Both of them have made several warranty repairs.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Ford could not make the 7.3 meet EPA regulations and, when running, the 6.0 has more power than they could get out of the 7.3.  I expect they would like to have the 7.3 back. 
I talked to a VA state trooper today who has a 2003 F-250.  He found a oil leak at 34,000.  Took it in and there is an oil gasket in the middle of the engine that was leaking.  They have to pull the engine just to change the gasket.  When they got it out and got inspecting closer, the determined there was a problem at assembly of the engine.  They put in a new engine and took a month to do it.  Now, at 1,200 miles on the new engine, it is leaking again in the same place.  To say the least, he is not happy.


----------



## just hunting

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I HAVE OWNED A FORD POWERSTROKE 7.3 FOR SOME TIME 230,000 MILES NO ENGINE RELATED PROBLEMS TO SPEAK OF.THIS TRUCK HAS MOSTLY BEEN USED AS A RANCH TRUCK AND A DAILY DRIVER. MY WIFE HAS RECENTLY GRADUATED COLLEGE AND BEEN HIRED ON AS A TEACHER. I REALLY WANTED TO GET HER A NICE TRUCK TO DRIVE FROM THE RANCH TO WORK AND SHUTTLE OUR THREE KIDS AROUND. I THOUGHT I HAD FOUND ONE, IN A SUPER CLEAN USED F-350 CREW CAB LARIAT. I DECIDED TO SHELL OUT THE MONEY ABOUT TWICE AS MUCH AS WE HAVE EVER PAID FOR A VEHICHLE, NEEDLESS TO SAY IT HAS TURNED OUT TO BE A NIGHTMARE STUMBLE STUTTER , WONT RUN IF COLD OR IF THE TRUCK IS HOT TERRIBLE ECONOMY. IT IS AT THE DEALER AGAIN TODAY. THE TRUCK RUNS OUT OF WARRANTY IN 4000 MORE MILES. STILL HAVE YEARS TO PAY. DOES ANYONE KNOW OF ANY RECOURSE WE MAY HAVE


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

It's called the "Lemon Law".  Contact a lawer to get your states details.  Good Luck


----------



## Coslett

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

We have a 2004 Ford 6.0 diesel in a Sportsmobile. We believe it is one of the first 500 delivered in a van. 

We have loved it, but after 18,000 miles, we have just experienced "chugging" when letting off on the throttle after climbing a hill. Ford is stonewalling us on it. Anyone else experience the problem? Any ideas on cause? 

We also have minor annoyances like the engine light always going on, saying "look at our instrument panel" and "water in fuel".

Jay Coslett-Goleta, Ca

Postscript - We broke down in St George Utah on the way home from Colorado. Finally, we were blessed with a mechanic that was knowledgable. He found the problem immediately. It was a high pressure oil leak. He had to pull the engine to fix it. This was also the cause of the "chugging". The oil leak caused a stuck valve in the supercharger. I also noticed a 3-mpg drop in fuel efficiency. He replaced the supercharger, and verified the "water in fuel" problem-bad sensor. 

Based on this experience, I believe that a lot of Ford dealers suffer from inadequate Diesel engine knowledge (incompetence)in their service departments.

If you want a good Ford Diesel mechanic, go to the Ford dealer in St George.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I hate to tell you, but you have just joined a very LARGE club.  Good luck


----------



## GAGirl

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I finally got my truck out of the shop on Friday, August 26, 2005.  (Truck went in the shop on July 12 and Ford installed TWO new motors before they finally got it fixed.)  So far my truck is running great.  Ford called me today and said they are giving me "free of charge" the Premium Care Plan for all of my trouble.  Hopefully this will be my last dealing with Ford concerning problems with this truck.


----------



## badford

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Hi,

I saw your posting about your ford truck.  I have an 05 6 liter F350 that doesn't run for more than three weeks at a time without breaking down.  I have owned the truck for 6 months and am now on breakdown number 9.  I have met several other people that have had the same problems with Ford's unwillingness to help with this particular motor.  Which is why I am searching for anyone interested in joining in a class action suite.  My brother is a class action attorney in Indianapolis and is ready to file.  I am trying to gather as many people with the same issues as possible.  We also have possession of a manual distrubuted to Ford service managers on how to deal with Ford 6 liter diesel customers.  Hopefully your are interested or can at least share your story.  Below is my contact information.

Christian Bock
Cell:  704-507-9667


----------



## badford

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Hi,

I saw your posting about your ford truck.  I have an 05 6 liter F350 that doesn't run for more than three weeks at a time without breaking down.  I have owned the truck for 6 months and am now on breakdown number 9.  I have met several other people that have had the same problems with Ford's unwillingness to help with this particular motor.  Which is why I am searching for anyone interested in joining in a class action suite.  My brother is a class action attorney in Indianapolis and is ready to file.  I am trying to gather as many people with the same issues as possible.  We also have possession of a manual distrubuted to Ford service managers on how to deal with Ford 6 liter diesel customers.  Hopefully your are interested or can at least share your story.  Below is my contact information.

Christian Bock
Cell:  704-507-9667


----------



## badford

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Hi,

I saw your posting about your ford truck.  I have an 05 6 liter F350 that doesn't run for more than three weeks at a time without breaking down.  I have owned the truck for 6 months and am now on breakdown number 9.  I have met several other people that have had the same problems with Ford's unwillingness to help with this particular motor.  Which is why I am searching for anyone interested in joining in a class action suite.  My brother is a class action attorney in Indianapolis and is ready to file.  I am trying to gather as many people with the same issues as possible.  We also have possession of a manual distrubuted to Ford service managers on how to deal with Ford 6 liter diesel customers.  Hopefully your are interested or can at least share your story.  Below is my contact information.

Christian Bock
Cell:  704-507-9667


----------



## toddf

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I purchased my 2004 4x4,6.0, crew cab, F-250 new 19 months ago.  I have added a Diablo predator tuner, and banks cat back exhaust system.  The truck has currently 17,000 miles and has been used 80% for towing, everything from a 2500# boat, to the same boat behind a 8,000# fifth wheel. I also sell firewood and tow a 16 foot trailer that weighs about 10,000#'s when loaded with oak.  I have had zero problems with the truck.  The biggest problem is staying off the throttle at the stop lights because it is so much fun to blow away most cars. Towing mileage has been in the 10-13mpg range depending on conditions, and highway mileage is 16-19mpg. I live in Wisconsin where the truck is frequently started in temperatures below 0 degrees farenheit.  This truck has started as good as any of my previous three 7.3 diesels, with far less smoke. 

Not all news needs to be bad, I thought I would post this news based on a very satisfied Ford customer.  We will see what future brings.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Hey toddf, welcome to the forum.  
I am glad you are having no problems with your truck.  Yes, it is good to hear good news, but as the saying goes: "Even a blind hog can snort out an acorn every now and then."  
My two employees have '03 and '04 Fords, and have had minor problems.  I hope your luck continues.


----------



## siteplus

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I own a 2003 F-350 6.0 diesel and tow a 32' Alumasacpe fifth wheel and have had at least 12 trips to the dealer in two years to rectify the engine performing poorly. On my last three outings of three hours or more pulling the trailer my service engine light came on and stayed on resulting in poor power and poor fuel economy. It has been the EGR valve the first two times and I am waiting today to see what they have found from my recent trip. Hopefully they will found the cause of the EGR to give out. 

I suspect 6.0's manufactured before May 04 have had problems as I know many guys owning post May 04 trucks with little or no problems. It would appear Ford found a fix for later models and has yet to cure my problem satisfactory. I have had my injectors replaced, water sensors and filters, turbo lines, and recalibrated ten times. The fix lasts but not for long. If I don't tow it seems to run fine. Pull my fifth wheel for over three hours or the equipment trailer for a long distance and I have all sorts of problems. 

The worst aspect is not knowing when you are going to lose at that raw power of baking the rear tires. Too many times pulling out the truck just barely crawls out of it's own way. The rest of the day is never the same.

Best advice I can give is to stay with the same dealer that has fulltime diesel mechanics. Not all dealers do.  

If any one ever happens upon the permanent solution to this ordeal, that information would be greatly appreciated and shared. 

Remember Ford trucks are not the only diesel trucks having their share of problems. I just would like to know how many truck from 2004 and to present are having these problems as I want to get a new truck and do not want to spend $40k to buy into the same ordeal.


----------



## DL Rupper

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

No comment   :laugh:    :blush:  :evil:  :bleh:    :clown:  :approve:


----------



## cwjdmd

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I have a 2003 Ford 6.0 diesel that I have had in 5 times for "water in fuel" light.  First time was at 7270 miles.  Last time 26,300.  Service manager told me I keep getting dirty fuel and I need to drain it "regularly".  It seems to me if this were the problem there would be trucks lined up at every service department to change their filters/separators.  No one I talked with seems to have this problem but me around here.  Service manager says he has 2 or 3 trucks with the same thing.  What can I do?  Will Ford buy back these problem trucks?  I'm filling out the Dispute Settlement Board Application and looking into Lemon Law for Florida.  Is it safe to drive with the "water in fuel light" on?  Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## DL Rupper

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Hey cwjdmd, I've been driving diesel pick-ups all over the U.S. and Canada for 11 years and have never experienced a "water in fuel" light so I don't think its bad fuel.  Don't know what's causing your light to come on, so I won't venture to say if it's safe to drive.  Don't think I would.  The dealer will use it against you in a dispute.  Good luck.


----------



## StillPluggin

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Ford truck owners I am sorry for your troubles.  Reading about the issues with Ford convinced me to buy a Dodge Cummins diesel.  Again sorry for your problems but your honesty really helped me decide which truck to buy


----------



## DL Rupper

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I confess, Chelse found me out, I'm a Dodge dealer.  Ford and Chevy owners take heart, since all Dodge pick-up owners post positive comments about their Dodge trucks, we must all be dealers.  Sounds good to me.  Actually it sounds like a vast right-wing conspiracy.  I'm sincerely sorry our pickups are cheaper and run so good that we can't complian.  Maybe some people are just prone to make the same mistake over and over again.  On the other hand some of us profit by our mistakes and learn from them.  Yes over the years I have owned 3 Chevrolet pickups, 1 Ford pickup, 1 Ford Van, 1 Ford SUV and sorry to say my son currently owns a "05" Ford F-150 with a V-8 gas engine.  The embarrassment of it. But then we can't be held responsible for the mistakes of our offspring.  Can we?   :laugh:    :blush:  :bleh:  :evil:    :clown:  :approve:


----------



## texhomeboy

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

well i guess ill join the prob crowd
my 2004 f350 has had nothing but problems.Im glad to know that the stalling problem is not just me.Ive had 3 egr valves 4 computer flashes. turbo sensor trans fixed once replace once and still have the stalling problem

Just sent the paperwork to BBB so we will see but just owning the truck 10 months and its been in the shop 34 days of them and still having problems i think enough is enough

tex


----------



## cwjdmd

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

For the 5th time Ford has "repaired" my 6.0 F350.  Again they say I am getting bad fuel.  They drained the tank, purged the entire fuel line system, replaced 8 injectors, changed both filters, changed the oil.  All to the tune of $3925.  I have kept receipts for my fuel purchases so I called them and they say Ford is lying to me that they have had no other complaints.  However, at the Ford dealership, they say they have seen 5 cases of bad fuel and or gas this past week.  I live in Pensacola, FL and we have had major problems getting gas and fuel since Katrina.  Most stations ran completely out at some point so maybe it is the fuel.  Just my sad story!


----------



## cwjdmd

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

For the 5th time Ford has "repaired" my 6.0 F350.  Again they say I am getting bad fuel.  They drained the tank, purged the entire fuel line system, replaced 8 injectors, changed both filters, changed the oil.  All to the tune of $3925.  I have kept receipts for my fuel purchases so I called them and they say Ford is lying to me that they have had no other complaints.  However, at the Ford dealership, they say they have seen 5 cases of bad fuel and or gas this past week.  I live in Pensacola, FL and we have had major problems getting gas and fuel since Katrina.  Most stations ran completely out at some point so maybe it is the fuel.  Just my sad story!


----------



## Coslett

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

After going to several dealers, the Mechanic in the Ford dealership in St George Utah, validated to flawed sensor, and replaced it. Two other prior dealerships just changed the software to make it less sensitive - that's the normal Ford "fix". Find a delaer that will verify the problem.

Jay Coslett


----------



## the_vfox

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

All I can say is wow.

:C


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I have to go with D.L. on this, I bought my first diesel in a 1992 Chev. and have had 8 diesels since then, including the 2 I have now.  I have NEVER had the "water in fuel" light come on.  Even the 3 Fords I tried to keep running did not do it.  (I did have the 7.3 engines.)  I put approx. 100k on all, with one Dodge going 140k.  I have NEVER run into water in fuel.


----------



## Firebug

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

If your truck is just dying with no response. That would be your fly-by-wire foot pedal. My 2004 f-350 dualy 6.0 (JUNKER) has now had four EGR's, one turbo, 2- cold air turbo tubes, ALL the injectors ,Multi fuel fillters, Flashed so many times it thinks its a Dodge, Fuel mielage was ranging between 5-8 miles per gallon then 8-10 mpg.@ 35,000 miles, CD changer that would get so hot it wouldn't eject cds(That was the worst), Some little tube in the front of the engine they have to roto rooter out EVERY fricken oil change. But the best one had to be the foot pedal controller where it would go then die then go then nothing. Thats when I told them to pick it up! I was 150 miles from them and 180 from home MAD was not what I was feeling.But of course with Fords wisdom thats not a lemmon law truck its all different problems not the same thing. My truck is now going in for all the RECALLs that they have out on them now.   :angry:


----------



## mikey

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I'm going thru the exact same thing with ford diesel 6 liter . I have a hearing this week to see whatthey are going to do with this lemon. this truck is not relieable. you can't even trade it in for a new truck .I'll post my outcome next week   :bleh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Should'a, would'a, could'a bought a Dodge.  Only light flashing in 53k miles has been a "bulb out" light.  Took all of 20 minutes to replace a brake light bulb.  Come to think of it, Fords better idea was a light bulb. Merry Christmas from the heartland.


----------



## LDS 3500

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

The company i work for has 8 F 250's they all have been in the shop at least once for loss of power all are 2004 and 2005 trucks the maint director has a 2004 F 350 drw 4x4 it too has been back for injectors fuel lines and serious oil leaks. I'm not going to bad mouth any manufactures my personal choice is dodge i've had 2 a 1995 automatic i haul boats from fla. to mass./ill. i grossed out at 23000 lbs never had any problems with powertrain 10 mpg loaded 60 mph top speed with that truck had 356 gears. Got 18 mpg in city 23 mpg empty hwy. My current truck is a 1998 with 102000 miles runs like a top no powertrain complaints 14 mpg city 19 mpg hwy.411 gear.The only problem i've had with both is the front brake calapers the left one eats brake pads every 30000 miles due to different manufactures at the time they were built some calapers were made in usa others were made elswhere  the latter are the ones that fail. I've changed the calapers and problem solved. I'm sold on dodge won't own any other heavy duty truck. Happy Holidays ya'll.


----------



## LANDSCAPER

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

For problems in Wisconsin go to this web site, he got me all my money back.   www.lemonlaw-wisconsin.com


----------



## johna

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Bought an F-350 dually crew cab 4X new in Sept. 03.  Truck was built in Jan. 03.  First problem started at 10,000.  From there until warranty expired at 100,000 it had been to various dealers 19 times with various issues and had 14 injectors replaced.  From 100k to 260k it was in the dealers another 13 times and another 16 injectors replaced, transmission, egr valves etc.  At 263k it is now broke down again and the dealer says the engine is shot.  Hell, I knew that at 36,000 miles!  Truck is used for hauling 5th wheels from manufacturer to dealer.  Smartest thing I did was buy a used Dodge 2001 with a Cummins (had a 100k on it) in June of 04. Thank goodness it's reliable, it's been covering my Ford payment!  Just so you don't think I'm a complete idiot (parts are missing) I started fighting with the dealer and Ford at 50,000.  The dealer has since filed bankruptcy and Ford Dosen't want to know me from Adam.


----------



## cwjdmd

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

My F350 continues to have problems.  After replacing all 8 injectors, due to bad fuel according to Ford, I had a blown head gasket.  About a month later I had to have 2 injectors replaced due to bad O rings.  Yesterday took it in for engine light coming on and surging.  They replaced the VGT actuator.  Engine light came back on today.  They say this is a problem for 04 and 05's (mine's an 03) and they have not received a recall on the 03's yet so they are trying to figure out how to fix it.  This is all on less than 30,000 miles (29874 this morning).  I need some advice on what to do.  I have an extended warranty until 12/07, but there is a $250 deductible each time I take it in.  Do I just sell it for what I can get now and cut my losses or stick it out and hope for better days?  I really don't know what to do with it.  Any advice from anyone would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## johna

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

If I'd had a clue when I bought my 03 F-350 of the troubles ahead, I'd be driving a Chevy or Dodge now.  Unfortunately for me, it's too late.  No more miles than you have on it, I'd assume it's not used as a work truck, or at least not driven long distances.  Personally from past experience, I'd take it on the chin and sell it.  Or give it to someone I really, really disliked.  Or you can keep it.  But you'll need to budget in the co-pay.  Which with your average mileage, shouldn't be more than 5 to 8 times a year.  Trust me, the 2003 6.0 will never be turned into lemonade.


----------



## nblatnick

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Wife wants me to trade my 2005 Dodge 2500 Cummins 4x4, 6 sp for an automatic.  I know that Dodge trannys are not strong, but can be built up.  So, I looked for Ford F-250 problems and caught this site.  Thanx for all the info.  My son bought a 2004 F-250 diesel and I copied some of the fixes.  So far I don't think he's had these problems.  I bought my last 1997 Dodge Cummins 4x4 with 117,000 and put 70,000 miles before selling it.  I did rebuild the front end myself when I bought it.  Only problem up to 187,000 was clutch needed replacing.  After 45,000 on my new Dodge with only a clutch slave unit going out, I'm keeping it!!!!  I work in Idaho and visit Texas and fam many times a year, pull a 30' travel trailer and need something very reliable.  Thanx again for all the info.


----------



## Shadow

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Hi nblatnick, so you just typed in Ford F-250 problems and it directed you to this site? Just curious!


----------



## C Nash

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Shadow guess since all fords break down you better just camp in your yard :laugh: . Does seem kind of strange that on this forum the Fords really are taking a bashing. Never was a Ford persom myself but I have just not seen any or many of these problems around here. Still hang out around the local Ford, chevy, dodge dealers here because a lot of my fomer students work at them. See all being towed in and most by Ford deisel wreckers   Did see a Dodge towing a 5th wheel broke down on 157 the other day   Recond it was DL :angry:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Your right Chelse, a lot of wreckers and rollbacks are Fords.  I always wondered why.  Guess the mechanics driving them can keep them running.  Wonder how many parts they get from the Fords they are towing? :laugh:


----------



## Shadow

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Ya know Chelse,I've only owned three fords my entire life. Was always a big block chevy man. But all three trucks have given me little or no problems to speak of. Granted they are all 7.3s but I won't hesitate to buy the 6.0 when that time comes. Just think ford has the better truck right now. Had a hot shot driver at work the other day with 478,000 miles on his 2000 7.3. Said he was going to call ford when it turns a million miles. See if they would put him in a tv commercial. :laugh:  If it was DL he would never allow a ford to tow him in.   :laugh:


----------



## nblatnick

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Well, didn't mean to bash Fords.  Didn't realize I had.  I just thanked everyone for the info.  I also searched Dodge and they get bashed also, for mainly the auto trans.  Which is why I checked Ford sites.  In fact, that is why I looked at Fords before buying my new Dodge.  But, three times I went in the Ford dearlership.  Looked around the lot.  Went inside.  Sat down.  Stood up.  Looked around the dealership floor.  No help, ever.  I figured their service was similar, which is what I'm reading on this site.  I went to Dodge.  Friendly, no pressure, honest... I bought!  Shadow.  I forget the exact words I used in the search engine.  I think Google finally nailed this site.  Chelse, my home is off 157 in Mansfield, TX.  I understand you can order a Cummins in a Ford, but F-450 and up.  Maybe the wreckers were running Cummins?  Everything has issues.  I'm shipping  back my $600 juicer that stopped working.
I didn't even say "found on road dead."   :laugh:   But I called my son not an hour ago and told him what I was reading on this site about engine problems.  He said he had just taken his F-250 in this week for a dealer recall replacing a demodulator?  He may have gotten it wrong.  After leaving the dealership, yup - you should have guessed.  It is sputtering, cutting out and running shabby.  Sure couldn't pull a Dodge that way.  Looks like after 13,000 that his problems are just beginning.  He is going looking for a Dodge again.  He had a 2001 Dodge Cummins 4x4 dually.  He sold it when his fiance (spelling?) recommended it.  Been sorry ever since.  Got into a 2004 F-250 a year ago because of financing.  Looks like he will need to set up a side account to finance breakdowns, rent cars, etc.  Again no offense.

Neil


----------



## Shadow

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Welcome to the forum nblatnick. I do hope your son has better luck than the others. Do you have an RV of any kind? Lots of good people on this site. If you had to find one,this is a good one. Take care.


----------



## nblatnick

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Shadow.   Thanx for the welcome.  I bought a 30' travel trailer in April to live in, thinking I'd pay for it while working as a road warrior.  But, with lot payments, propane, trailer payments and no per diem, I'm hollerin' "uncle."  Anyone interested in buying?  I'm in Idaho Falls.


----------



## C Nash

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Grandview, if you are correct on the mechanics maybe they are keeping the fords wreckers running :laugh:  :laugh: . Neil you might have something on the engine being a cummins in the big boys. You are doing the right thing by checking all information you can find just remember it's just others opinion. As i have said before we in the automotive field have been know to go into forums and bash other makes for fun  . I have never been a Ford person even though my first car was a 49 ford sedan.  Loved it and still want one for a drag car but, it would be chevy powered :laugh: . As I have said before never buy an rv thinking you will get by cheaper. come on out to the campgrounds and sit around the fires if you really want to hear some bragging. 
Shadow you are right it was a ford wrecker towing the Dodge so it could not be DL :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

You cannot get the Cummins in a Ford.  Starting with the 650 you can get a Cat.  I will double check with my buddy at a Ford dealership tomorrow, but I think I am 99% right.  Ford SOLD their interest in Cummins a few years ago.  All they ever had was 10%.  Ford salesmen are so jealous of Dodge, they won't let the rumor die.  Like I said, I will double check tomorrow and make any corrections if I am wrong.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I went to the Ford web site and I was wrong on some of my earlier post.  You cannot get anything but the 6.0 in the 450 and 550.  The 6.0 is the standard engine in the 650 and up, but you can order the Cat or a 5.9 Cummins.


----------



## johna

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Don't know how many people saw BADFORD's latest posting.  Sounds like he has a dealer that took care of him.  Me, I just bought a 2005 6.0 with 8k on it (wrecked truck).  We'll see how it works in the 03.  From what 2 different dealers told me, only the dash hookup may be a problem.  The way I go about things, this shouldn't cost me more than it's worth.  At least not much more I hope.


----------



## tootall

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I feel compelled to put in my two cents about the 6.L.I have owned my 03 since it was new.I pull a 30ft americamp fith wheel that wieghs approx 8,000lbs I have been to Florida,Smokie Mts,Yellowsone,and a lots of trips in Mi.And have very few problems with it.Am pretty happy!I have owned Chevys before and they are a nice truck.But I am a happy Ford owner.Have a great day


----------



## tootall

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I feel compelled to put in my two cents about the 6.L.I have owned my 03 since it was new.I pull a 30ft americamp fith wheel that wieghs approx 8,000lbs I have been to Florida,Smokie Mts,Yellowsone,and a lots of trips in Mi.And have very few problems with it.Am pretty happy!I have owned Chevys before and they are a nice truck.But I am a happy Ford owner.Have a great day


----------



## tootall

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I feel compelled to put in my two cents about the 6.L.I have owned my 03 since it was new.I pull a 30ft americamp fith wheel that wieghs approx 8,000lbs I have been to Florida,Smokie Mts,Yellowsone,and a lots of trips in Mi.And have very few problems with it.Am pretty happy!I have owned Chevys before and they are a nice truck.But I am a happy Ford owner.Have a great day   :laugh:


----------



## johna

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Yours must of been built after May of 03.  I'd recommend you take a trip to Las Vegas.  You my friend are lucky.  I sincerely hope you continue to have good luck with your 6.0.  I've always been a Ford man, but my 03 has me reconsidering.


----------



## jed

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

0


----------



## jed

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Heres my story.  2006 Dodge 3500 CTD 14000 miles. Dropped off at dealership coughing and sputtering. Was told I had contaminated fuel, water in fuel light never came on. Told all 6 injectors were bad because of the water. Could not link the truck running badly to a certain fill up but the station i go to has had no complaints. They charged 5500.00 for cleaning out the fuel tank, 6 injectors and labour. I guess this isnt just a Ford issue, I have heard of some other newer Dodges with this issue.


----------



## Randy Paul

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Had a 97 3500 4 years ago for 2 until it caught on fire and burnt up.  It had 300,000 miles on it.  Weak transmissions.  I pull a 48' gooseneck and haul freight.  Replaced it with a 2004 Ford F 450 6.0.  Mistake!!!!!!  At 44,000 had to have new motor due to over heating.  Down for 9 Nine weeks!!!!!.  At 67,000 miles had to have all new cooling sytem.  Down for 4 days.  At 97,000 miles had to have new heads and egr cooler.  Down for four days.  At 137,000 had to have new injectors cost $3600.  I change oil every 5000 miles, fuel filters every 30,000, flush trany every 30,000 miles and run Lucas diesel additive. I now have 157,000 miles.  Sorry to hear that all you guys have problems.  I will never have another Ford.  Probably go back to Dodge (don't like their weak tranny).  Ford tranny and rearend are great.  May even go to a Business Clas Freightliner with a 300 hp Mercedes with 850 ft lbs of torque.  I am also buying the wife a Jeep Liberty with an Izuzu 4 cycliner diesel.  If the American made product can't build a good truck, at least they should stand behind it for repairs.  I have never in life had to deal with anyone as bad as the Ford dealer reps in Detroit.  They didn't care that I used my truck for business and that it was down for 12 weeks in a little over a year for repairs.  I can honestly see why the the Big Three (maybe not Dodge) are going broke.  I will never have another Ford product.  I have saved all documentation for references with the headaches I went through with FordMotorComapny.  Never again.  Thanks for listening.  Good luck with what ever type of diesel you purchase and Please do your homework. Randy


----------



## dsl4us

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

There is a shop in Montana that does Cummins engine swaps. One of there latest projects was a new F550 Ford 6.0L PSD. Pulled that engine and replaced with a Cummins. The Ford had the chassis/brakes/GVW they wanted but not the power plant, so out it went.


----------



## dsl4us

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

quote:*Was told I had contaminated fuel, water in fuel light never came on. Told all 6 injectors were bad because of the water. *

What was their response to why the factory fuel/water filtration system failed, and what did they do to repair malfunction?


----------



## jk

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I have 2004 f-350 diesel with all of the problems you mentioned and more.This is my 3rd new diesel and this 6.0 is absolute crap!!I've done my head gaskets,rear axel seals,front axel,locking hub assembly and now new its been in the shop for almost 21/2 weeks putting in new heads!I have probably had at least 6 weeks of down time in this truck since I got it!I tried to use the lemon law [ in Canada]but one little line says that if you use the truck for buisness purposes you don't qaulify which I use it for all the time!I have learnt that the only way you can get to Ford is through your dealership.They have to go to bat for you or your done!!I have finally decided t o order a 2006 f -350 with my fingers crossed that this one will be better.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Why the heck would you do that?  It is still the 6.0 with ALL THE SAME PROBLEMS.  The new engine won't come out until sometime in the '07 model year.  I have a customer who has two 2005's and can't keep them out of the shop.  One of them just got out after changing all the injectors and then had THREE different oil leaks.  Same truck is on it's second turbo.  About 30K miles.  All I can say is GOOD LUCK.  Its folks like you that keep Ford in business.

Don't get me wrong, I did buy THREE Ford F-350's.  I will NEVER own another.  One of them cut off on us at 70mph going down the interstate.  That is just ONE of the MANY interesting things.

I have 2 GM Duramax's now.  They may both lay down this week, but so far I have about 80K on both trucks and the only time I have had to touch the engines is to change the oil and fuel filters.  If you don't believe me, try one.


----------



## johna

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

If you've read my previous postings, you'll understand why I think your crazy to buy another 6.0.  Don't forget the definition of insanity.  Someone who does the same thing over and over and each time expects a different outcome.


----------



## johna

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

If you've read my previous postings, you'll understand why I think your crazy to buy another 6.0.  Don't forget the definition of insanity.  Someone who does the same thing over and over and each time expects a different outcome.


----------



## ti

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Ihave a 05 6ltr with 24000mikes. The milage is poor and I have recently had it back to the dealer twice in the last 2 weeks , the truck lost power and eventually quit. At the time I was pulling a stock trailer full of cows. To make a long story short they had to replace two injectors, it ran fine for a week then started acting up again, I took it back and the had to reolace one of the injectors they had just put in.In questioning the shop foreman , I find out Ford does not use new injectors , but refurbished ones. I have owned 5 super duties since 1999 and this 6 ltr. is a piece of you know what.


----------



## ti

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Ihave a 05 6ltr with 24000mikes. The milage is poor and I have recently had it back to the dealer twice in the last 2 weeks , the truck lost power and eventually quit. At the time I was pulling a stock trailer full of cows. To make a long story short they had to replace two injectors, it ran fine for a week then started acting up again, I took it back and the had to reolace one of the injectors they had just put in.In questioning the shop foreman , I find out Ford does not use new injectors , but refurbished ones. I have owned 5 super duties since 1999 and this 6 ltr. is a piece of you know what.


----------



## johna

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

You won't find anyone that owns the 6.0L Ford engine that has anything good to say about it.  Not if they've driven it over 10,000 miles.  It is probably the best marketing job they ever could of done for they're competition.


----------



## Qbanpimp

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I am a huge truck fan and have owned  a Dodge, GM Duramax, and now a 2005 Ford F-350 Duallie. Anyone who is not a Ford fan is laughing now because they are having tons of problems with their 6.0's but remember that both Dodge and GM had problems also, my Dodge broke more torque converters and transmissions that I considered entering it on the Guiness Book of World Records. My Duramax ran fine untill I hooked up the Nitrous and propane system and it broke the crankshaft in half. On my 05 F-350 I have a 150 shot of Nitrous with Propane and I can burn the rubber off my 24" rims rolling at 30MPH. I have 13K miles on it and have not had any problems with it yet but that does not mean that I wont. We must not forget that Ford has been the number one selling truck longer that I have been alive. I have faith that all their problems will be fixed soon.


----------



## johna

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Nice to hear from someone who's glass is half full.  You only have 13k.  Most people who buy these particular size trucks use them for business purposes (make a living).  If you look through the previous postings, you'll see most people have also owned other brands that had their faults, but nothing like the 6.0, which Ford knows is defective and won't stand behind it.  I also own a 2002 F-350 4X4 crew cab with the v-10 gas.  Wouldn't trade it for the world.  However, when I buy another pickup later this year, it won't be a ford because of my experience with the 6.0.  I suspect within a year or two, the 6.0 fallout will catch up with them and they won't have the largest share of the diesel "work truck" market.  Good luck with yours.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I don't believe they have it now.  I may be wrong, but GM sold more total vehicles last year than anyone else.  If anyone has ridden in another truck, they know Ford rides the roughest of all, even a local Ford salesman will admit that.
Anyone who hooks up Nitrous and Propane to their engine is only asking for trouble.  If he is bragging about burning 24" tires off the rims, he has more money to waste than sense.  These trucks weren't designed to run on Nitrous or 24" tires.  The gears, driveshafts, bearings, THE WHOLE TRUCK, was NOT designed to be treated like that.
Fords FIX to the problem is to come out with a new engine.  It will hit the market in the 2007 year model.  They CAN'T fix the 6.0, so they are going to drop it after just 4 years.


----------



## JDSchwan

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I hope they do come out with a new engine soon. I have an 03 and 04 6.0 and am not very happy with either.  Too much time in the shop!  Now its the transmission.  A sensor that is not covered under the 100,000 mile warranty.  Go Figure?  I also have a 2000 model F-250 with the 7.3 but it has made it almost 200,000 miles but not without its problems. New injectors, glow plugs, transmission, etc.  Toyota is certainly looking better!  I have been a Ford man since 1979 with my first F-150 with the 351 motified.  Good Truck!  What has happened to Ford Trucks?   Built Ford Tough...? Not any more


----------



## johna

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

What amazes me is there has been no class action lawsuit brought against this engine.  Every federal agency and state agency (NY) I've communicated with dosen't really seem to care.  Private lawyers I've talked with are only interested if there is an injury or potential injury involved.  Guess that's where the money is.  How Ford will recover from this fiasco I don't know.  Guess they're relying on people blind enough to assume they're 07 engine will be better.


----------



## junedawg8

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

2003 6.0 liter, on start-up it fires then shuts off, 5-10 times, when it starts it shakes, rattles, sputters, blows black smoke until it warms up (15-20 minutes) you can floor the gas and it does nothing until it warms up.  It is currently at ford having been diagnosed with 8 dead injectors.  This is the third set of injectors in 3 years.  What is causing this,  what is ford not doing?  Anyone ever have anything similar.


----------



## edwardta

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Hi there,


----------



## johna

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I just received a recall from Ford on my 03 F-350 Superduty 6.0.  What your discribing sounds exactly what the recall is about.  Contact your local dealer and ask them about recall 06E17.


----------



## junedawg8

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Thanks Johna,

I'll call the dealership tomorrow and have them check on that.


----------



## luranrog

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

We have just put our 2004 f250 in the shop two days ago.  They said, today, they had to replace 3 injectors.  It was failing in pulling power, my husband replaced the fuel filters, which helped some, but it was still missing, so we put it in the shop and they have diagnosed as injector problem.  We will see if this solves the problem.


----------



## luranrog

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

We put our f250 in the shop two days ago.  We were pulling our camper and it started losing power.  My husband replaced the fuel filters, this seemed to help, but the engine was still missing.  The Ford shop says it is an injector problem and they have repaired.  We will see if the problem is solved when we pick it up.


----------



## junedawg8

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Got the truck back from the dealership this evening.  All eight injectors were replaced, they said the oil had fuel contamination, changed oil and fuel filters.  

I asked the service manager why I am on my third set of injectors in 110,000 miles, his response was " the 6.0 is junk."  

Nice, the 6.0 is junk.  Well that junk just cost my company $3200.

The truck drives fine so far, but my problem this time around was cold-starting.  I won't know until in the morning if the problem is masked again.

As for the recall, they said my VIN # doesn't show up in the computer,so they can't fix the recall until it does.


----------



## johna

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Junk is too gentle of a word for the 6.0.  32 visits to the dealer and 29 injecters later, I've reached this profound conclusion.


----------



## Drew

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I took my 2003 in for the 06e17 recall my truck has aftermarket exhaust an air box, and chip I took the chip off befor I took it to the shop, they did the recall and I pick it up when I pick it up it I pluged my chip in it was reading DTC codes po341 and p1000 I cleared the codes and it was running like s-it I took it back to them and they said it was because I cleared the live memery and that I need to but a stock air box on it to fix the problem. Has any one had this problem and can any one help.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I think they are feeding you a line of what you described how it is running.  We reprogram a LOT of trucks with Hypertech products.  Never heard of a truck running right when codes are present and never heard of a "live memory".  Why don't you try another dealership and see what they say.


----------



## wrench

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Hello everyone, I'm new to any internet forum but I was surfing the web for 6.0 diesel info. I work for FORD and can't even get enough help from techline.I was a 12 year veteran of Chrysler and never had problems with a Cummins that couldn't be resolved in a timely manner...oh I forgot we basically only had to do maintenance. International doesn't even recognize this engine as being a viable powerplant..whoops. We have 6.0's that will not leave in our shop and dealer priciples who won't step up and realize there is a problem with this engine. What is really funny with Ford is that the F 650 and larger trucks have CAT and Cummins as options. If you want to get reliability Get a DODGE with a CUMMINS my 94 has 423,000 no problems only 1 lift pump. Good luck to all with buy backs. go DODGE.


----------



## greg7.3

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

has anyone used aftermarked injectors in there 6.0, if so any problems.


----------



## johna

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

If aftermarket injectors solved the 6.0 problem, Ford would be labeling them (genuine ford parts)and using them.  I'm afraid it's a junk engine.  Pure and simple.  I know, after 19 injectors and 32 visits to the dealer for a whole host of problems on my 2003 F-350 6.0 boat anchor.


----------



## earl1948

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

the light comes on because of a faulty sensor, what is commonly called the "sniffer" I have had it replaced about every 10,000 miles.
As long as it is under warranty it is more of a aggrevation than serious problem. The dirty gas story is Ford's stock answer. Make sure you drain the seperator before going back to the dealer.

Bob


----------



## usdahuskr

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Hello everyone, another new member here. Was reading all thats going on and just had to register to put in my 2 cents as well. I want all to know as if you dont already, the problems aren't fixed and aren't going to be with this engine, I am as logic would rule, haveing the very same issues with 2006 f350 dually, have had burning oil smell since first oil change and coolant smell as well, 58,000 miles have had both sides of heads done, and 3 injectors at same time, egr has been replaced, cracked front wheels which has been a unmentioned problem however ford is aware of it as they replaced the wheel at no cost/out of warranty have had several other problems as well. This truck is on its way to a new home quickly. as ford WILL NOT help,as stated in prior post only dealer can get them to do something and warranty only fixes these problems for so long as we all know, only options back to older truck 7.3 or dodge/chevy? Long story short for anyone who just so happens to come across this forum or is thinking of one of these trucks DONT!!! unless of course you have 50,000.00 to throw-away . I Have owned ford for 35yrs now, will not buy another until I know they've stopped the bleeding and fixed there product issues. best wishes and Good Luck


----------



## greg7.3

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I have pulled with all 3 diesls and have wored on all of them,i just can't belive that there is no cure for the 6.0,ford has always had a good diesel and there are a lot of 6.0's out there and some are coming out of warrenty. I think that they have more power than they can handly,we need a programer to turn them down. what do you think?


----------



## usdahuskr

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

all this means to me as far as some coming out of warranty is that as a owner of one as I am that the fix and cost now comes out of my pocket. first off ford should know better from others trying the aluminum heads on cast block routes, and second injector problems are out of control, they are now offering any 03 or 04 owners of these trucks 2500.00 extra in rebate incentive to get them to stay with ford and buy yet another 6.0 same parts same problems NO FIX, at least not a permanant one as stated mine is a 2006 having same problems as all prior years, been through it all and going through it again, heads reaplace both sides and fuel injectors, also once again they say egr just simply a shame and a real big pain in the you know what - stay as far away form it as you can I dont care what ford does. the dealer i bought mine from has more 03 and up for used than anything else and simply do not want any they along with anyother dealer ive talked to low ball big time for trade 7.3 liters are simply out of this world price wise due to all the problems with the 6.0 ... just one owners experience and advise, THINK ABOUT IT if your planning on using this truck for anything other than personal use,,, big no no $$$$$$ out of warranty before you know it a paying to fix a 4 year track record of problems, God Bless .  usdahuskr


----------



## duanel

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Our 03 F-550 with a 6.0 has been in the shop more than on the road. we have replaced 4 sets of injectors, a high pressure oil pump and the turbo. This truck has 154,000 and we bought it new. 1 set of injectors were covered but the rest was not. Now we have to put new heads on the truck because the old ones have come off so much. We own 7 Fords and will NEVER buy another.


----------



## johna

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

My sentiments exactly!  What baffles me are the people who say they are waiting for a new engine or think that by now Ford must of worked out the bugs in the 6.0. and would consider buying another Ford.  I believe in the old adage, 1st time your fault, second time my fault.  I've learned from my mistake.


----------



## MsJohnDeere2006

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Hi Everyone,
After reading all of this and listening to my brothers advice (he's a mechanic) My next truck will be a Dodge with a Cummins.  My husband and I both love the Ford, but wow we surely don't need these kinds of problems. Some friends of ours had a Ford with a 6.0L and are having alot of the same problems on have read on here.


----------



## CHRISTINA@STRONGS

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

hey there.  anyone else with blown head gaskets?
please let me know.
and is the truck at stock?
did ford cover it or tell you what caused it?
i am trying to help out a friend.
thank you!! :question:  :blush:


----------



## scunged

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Hey, newby here. Just wanted to share my experiences. My employer runs eight of the 6.0 fords 03-05. WOW! What a nightmare. We have experienced all of the problems discussed here, including dealer denial. Through frustration I had my truck towed to an independent shop and after days of head scratching they discovered that the lining of the fuel tank was flaking off and clogging up the fuel filters , thereby , burning out the injectors. This truck has been fine for the last 8,000 miles. Since this revelation we have had the dealer replace the entire fuel system on 2 more trucks.The shop manager admited to me that there was a problem with the tanks. He warrantied one, got his butt in trouble, billed me for the next one, and completely denied our conversations.He wont return my calls(he takes a lot of vacations, I guess) Needles to say , the bill has not been paid, and the company attorney has a new mission. Before you buy a ford, buy stock in Tylenol.  At least you will get something for your money.


----------



## voyagrs

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

This is my first post... My truck history. 93 Dodge, 94 Dodge ( lemon lawed )96 Dodge ok. 2003 Ford,ok, 2 2004 Dodges, 2005 Dodge 2005 Ford..All bought new, all diesels..The new Dodges, all traded in.The dealer could not fix vibration problems..The 2005 Ford OK 10000 miles..the cummings is the best motor..but the Ford is a much nicer truck..Much smoother. The 5 speed torqueshift is the best trans Ive ever owned.. The 6.0 as of January 06 has almost been redefined..Its supposed to be fixed..I just bought a Sportsmobile with a Ford diesel. What this all means is, I have to stop changing my medications!!!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I've had 2 Dodge 3500's, both good trucks.  3 Ford F-350's.  My Dodges rode and performed much better than any of my Fords.  If there is ever a Ford parked in my driveway again...I HAVE COMPANY


----------



## CHRISTINA@STRONGS

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

ok.  thank you to those that answered my question.  how does everyone feel about banks power?  have they handled their "problems"?
any info is really appreciated  .


----------



## CHRISTINA@STRONGS

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

ok.  thank you to those that answered my question.  how does everyone feel about banks power?  have they handled their "problems"?
any info is really appreciated  .


----------



## scunged

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Has anyone else had thier fuel tank replaced due to the linning flaking off?


----------



## FEDS4477

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

 :laugh: I had the sam e problem with my 2004 F350 6.0 diesel. I used to tow a race trailer all over the country. It also blew all the intercooler lines off. There is an easy fix. They have to replace all the intercooler air tubes & fittings and a couple of sensors. GOOD LUCK..


----------



## candi

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem


I have a 2005 F-250 with the 6.0....so far no loss of power at any time even pulling my travel trailer, but when the air conditioner is running and you stop for a little while and go to take off again it sounds like someone has turned on a wet vac under my hood...overpowers the diesel sound...after the truck gets going and shifts out all the way it stops....has anyone else had this problem?
Also are all these problems you are talking about happening with the 05's as well...I see most are the 03's and 04's?
Candi


----------



## scunged

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Lets face it, Ford had a better idea! But in doing so they've over-engineered themselves. Now they are faced with plant closures due to waining sales (which includes paying off the employees because they can't provide them a living any more, and GOD knows they have had it rough),a product that is so controversial that they can't even make up excuses fast enough. An economy that has all of the auto  makers scrambling to save you pennies on gas. Ford is in over their head, and they are in complete denial mode, from the service rep all the way to the top. We're F%&*$$ , NEXT STEP??? CLASS ACTION!!! Meanwhile, my dealer tells me that he replaces "about one fuel tank per week,but Ford does not feel that they have a problem with the tanks so it won't be covered. WOW !!!! That takes balls..


----------



## johna

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Class Action, count me in.  Spoke with an attorney about it, he said I'd win hands down but it would cost 8k to 15k and could take up to 5 years.  I'd get my fees back plus whatever settlement was reached.  This 6.0 will cost Ford the heavy pickup truck market leadership and I don't think they'll ever recover.


----------



## greg7.3

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

go to www.ford-problems.com/powerstroke-transmission-problems.htm 
you will find a class action going on now


----------



## CHRISTINA@STRONGS

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

mr greg ...you sir are awesome!!!!!!! :laugh:  thank you very much!!


----------



## CHRISTINA@STRONGS

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

mr greg ...you sir are awesome!!!!!!! :laugh:  thank you very much!!


----------



## CHRISTINA@STRONGS

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

mr greg ...you sir are awesome!!!!!!! :laugh:  thank you very much!!


----------



## diesel

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

At 5,000 miles I had to have the rear main seal changed in my 05 F350
6.0 diesel. That took almost a week. I now have 21,000 miles and only 
nine months of ownership and the cab was lifted off the truck to pull
the motor and change yet an other oil seal. The dealer has had my truck two weeks and counting. Any thoughts on should I keep it or make
ford buy it back. any thoughts would be welcomed. Thanks, Diesel


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

The Lemon Law requires 3 repairs of the same thing.  3 turbos, 3 of the same seals, etc.  It also has to be in the first 18 months of ownership.  I have never heard of taking the cab off to change engine seal.....  I do know the 6.0 is a modular engine.  The bottom half of the block is bolted to the top half.  If that seal starts leaking, and thousands have, they pull the engine to fix.  But the CAB?????????????


----------



## diesel

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

The dealer where I took the truck dosen't have the crane type picker so ford has them pull the cab off the truck to get to the motor. this truck is an F350 crew cab. No Lie!


----------



## johna

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

First off ,thanks to greg7.3.  Secondly, they had to remove the cab to replace the engine in my F350 crew cab 6.0.  Total labor charge was for 26 hours which I really didn't think was to bad.  Mines an 03 and I had an 05 (out of wreck) with 8k put in.  Some said it wouldn't work (other dealers) but it's been 3 months and seems to run fine.  Down side is, it's still a 6.0.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Wow, just never heard of that.  Cannot understand something:  If a dealer has the equipment to remove the cab, why can't he remove the engine?  I know it takes a hoist, but removing the cab requires some sort of lifting equipment.  Must be one of Fords so called better ideas, but they have not used that ad for a few years now.........


----------



## vortechf150

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Well guys, i bought a 6.0 F350 FX4 Crew Cab March 12th of 2006, at 1400 miles, the truck would not start, turned over fine, but wouldn't crank, had it towed to shop, replaced oil pump, about $1600 worth of things charged to Ford, well March 3rd, 2740 miles, truck did the same thing, no start. after couple of hours, it started, next morning, took into ford place, and it still sits there in the lot, starts for them, sends no codes across, and on the 5th, another truck came in with the same problem, they are baffled as to what to do to it, they have ran several tests, and found nothing. said that they would be calling ford tech line in the morning (8th) to ask them, what should i do, this is the first truck i have ever bought new, been saving for years to buy one to keep from paying enormous monthly notes, now i am subject to drive an '06 Ford 2-door F150, while paying for the 1-ton. I should have waited, not really happy with the 6.0, and the gas mileage sucks. guess i have to wait and see?


----------



## johna

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

If at all possible I'd get my money back from the dealer and go to a Dodge or Chevy dealer.  You are only seeing the tip of the iceberg!


----------



## threefoot

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

This is my first post. I WISH I had looked and found this forum BEFORE I bought my *2003 F250 SD 6.0 TD*! However now I am in the club and stuck.

This may be a bit long winded but I want to give a history of my problems and the fixes to maybe help someone who may read this.

I bought the truck in June of 2005 with 30,000 miles on it, RAN GREAT! I now have 60,000 miles on the truck. In the fall of 2005 I started having problems with no power.  Tried to accelerate and RPM's would go up but VERY little increase in speed, puffs of smoke but no power. At times white smoke would cloud and still not much happen.  I started at that time searching on-line for forums and found one that had a posting of a same problem and a user quick fix.  Basically the fix was after the truck started, shut it off and re-start. At that time it actually seemed to quick-fix the problem. All the power seemed to be there after the re-start.

Back in about March of 2006 I got a letter from Ford about a voluntary recall on the EGR sensor (or something like that, don't have the paper in front of me). In my reading the symptoms that were a result of the faulty sensor seemed to match those which I was having. About April 1, 2006 I had the vehicle into the dealer for the recall fix.  As soon as I got the vehicle back, the same symptoms were there only this time it was 100% of the time. No quick-fix. Just made it worse.  Trust me, don't dare pull out into traffic without plenty of room to get up to speed. 

Finally on 5/3/06 I was able to get the truck back to the dealer for them to work on. TODAY 5/17/06 I finally got the truck back from the dealer. They spent two weeks trying to figure out what was wrong. I HATE their approach with customers, and they have lousy customer service and VERY POOR follow-up. 

After the initial diagnostics they said the turbo was bad and that they had to replace it.

*Replaced and installed:* 
TurboCharger: Asy 3C3Z 6K682 BARM
Core Charge: 3C3Z 6K682 BARM-C : 3C3Z 6K682 BARM

That did not fix the problem, said it was something electrical. Spent the next week and a half double checking ground wires, sensors etc. Still can't find the problem. 

*Replaced and installed:* 
Sensor Asy 3L3Z 12B579 AB,
Sensor Asy 2L1Z 9F479 AA, 
Sensor Asy F8UZ 12A644 AA, 
Adaptor 3C3Z 6K854 DA, & 
Gasket 3C3Z6N640 AA.

I don't know exactly what each of the sensors were but one of them was a Barometric Pressure Sensor.  They finally had to get a Field Technicial/Engineer to come in and look at it along with 4 other vehicles that day they could not fix.

The last thing they said was that they found a build-up of soot in the exhaust smoke stack due to a small crack in the exhaust flex pipe. This they said caused impropper exhaust back-pressure and was not properly feeding the turbo. Yesterday they replaced the flex pipe (Adaptor 3C3Z 6K854 DA & Gasket 3C3Z 6N640 AA). Of course they did not call me yesterday that the fix worked and to tell me that the truck was ready to be picked up. I had to make my daily 3rd call at 5pm for a follow up. The person I talked to said, oh yeah your truck is all ready to go. Apparently had it was ready a couple of hours earlier but no one could find time in their busy schedule to call me to tell me.  So two weeks later the problem SEEMS to be fixed at least temporarily ...

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## threefoot

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Almost forgot cost: $106 for warranty deductible.


----------



## EUROFUEL

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

WELL,I BOUGHT AN 05 F-350 CREW,LAST JUNE I HAD ONLY 3600 MILES ON IT
FOR 11 MONTHS,AFTER FLASHING THE COMPUTER MPG WENT TO CRAP,THE DEALER
TOLD US THE TRUCK NEEDS 30000 MILES TO BREAK IN,
LAST SUNDAY WE WENT TO LOOK AT A CHEV DURAMAX 06,AND ENDED UP BUYING IT,I JUST DIDNOT WANT TO TAKE A CHANCE AFTER READING ALL THIS BAD STUFF ABOUT THE 6.0-S.I STILL LIKE THE FORDS INTERIOR MUCH BETTER
THAN THE CHEV,BUT THE RIDE,NOISE,HANDLING SEEMS BETTER ON THE CHEV,
I HATE THE 245/75/16 TIRES SO THEY WILL HAVE TO GO.
LES


----------



## MichaelM

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I feel for you guys. I try to tell my buds to stay away from that engine. But it seems Ford guy are the most brand loyal people in the world. I own a diesel, heavy truck shop. But I won't touch one of those things. The VT-365s in Internationals have some problems, but nothing like the 6.0s. I can't understand why. The first one I had come in had a bad sensor. Ford sent me some tech instructions. First thing they want you to do on most any job is start by removing cab.
 My shop is an International dealership. My tech service won't even discuss that engine in a Ford. And I drive a Dodge with the Cummins, if that means anything. Ford wanted that engine before International thought the engine was ready. Ford screwed International on the v-6.
 International was getting alot of their engine parts made here in the USA, but are now being made in China. SO the problems are about to get worse. This makes me upset in several ways, one being my brother in law is an engineer at a company that was making some of these parts that was moved to China. They are still making Cat parts here though.
 Anyways a new engine is on the way. Twin turbo, can't recall the cube size right now. And I don't know when it will be released. Dodge is coming out with a bigger engine too. First it will be in the bigger trucks.
 To stand up for the engine makers. It is the EPA causing all these problems. They are forcing diesel engine makers to conform to laws that are just not practical yet. The engine makers have to make these less effiecent to meet these standards. As well as add all the things that are failing. DT-466 that would start below zero without aid now have to have block heaters, oil pan heaters, intake heaters and thinner oil to start at 30 degrees.
 I can go on forever about this. Bottom line is, EPA is making the engines less effecient, burn more fuel, cost more to build and buy, and cost of maintaining it way higher.


----------



## MichaelM

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

About warrenty denials over modifications. I don't care if you have a Ford, Chevy, or Dodge. The chances are good you will get your warrenty denied for programmers or boxes.
 But first of all it starts at your dealer. A dealer willing to work with you and keep selling you trucks may over look stuff. But even then his hands may end up tied, if they have to hook up to the OEM.
 I can't remember the name of the law some have mentioned. I want to say Massy Fergoson,LOL. Anyways that law only works if you or your brother is a lawyer. Otherwise it is alot of time and lawyer fees. With a good chance of losing. The law was intended to keep OEMs from requiring you to buy their parts to keep a warrenty. It was not intended to protect us from modifing our trucks. Then add in the fact that we are making changes on EPA certified engines and we lose.
 I do run Edge products on my trucks. Love them. Runs better and better fuel mileage. But I expect Dodge will void my warrenty if they catch it.
 To defend the OEMs. They pay out a ton of money on warrenty repairs. SO they are going to do what ever they can to protect them selfs. Also since the amount they pay in warrenty repairs costs them that money, they will raise the price of future trucks to recover from it. So is beating the OEMs out of that warrenty when you mod your truck fair to the guy who plays by the rules and has to pay more for his next truck?


----------



## SKWILDMAN1

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

GOTTA LOVE IT  "FOUND ON ROAD DEAD", 6.0 L TRUCK . I HAVE A 2004 F250 CREW CAB 4WD 6.0L TURBO DIESEL, WITH 34,000 MILES ON IT , ITS BEEN AT THE DEALERSHIP ON AVERAGE EVERY OTHER MONTH ! 3 NEW TURBOS,TURBO INTAKE PIPE (BLEW OFF @200 MILES) REAR MAIN SEAL @18,000, 3 INJECTORS ,ALL INJECTOR SEALS, HEAD GASKETS @22,000 , HEAD STUDS, INTAKE MANIFOLD GASKETS, COOLANT TANK AND CAP, REFLASHED COMPUTER (NOT SURE HOW MANY TIMES THEY DID THAT ) TRANSMISSION SLIPPING, REAR END SHUTTER ON TAKE OFF, VACUUM PUMP CONSTANTLY RUNNING,CHECK ENGINE LIGHT, THROTTLE STUCK WIDE OPEN, AND WARPED BRAKE ROTORS @20,000 MILES. I WISH I COULD SAY THAT I BEAT THE HELL OUT OF MY TRUCK TO GIVE FORD AN EXCUSE NOT WANTING TO DEAL WITH THIS , BUT THE FACT OF THE MATTER IS , THE TRUCK IS IN PRESTINE CONDITION, SERVICED AT ALL INTERVALS BY FORD.  MOST OF THE TIME THE EXCUSE IS  "WE CAN'T DUPLICATE THE PROBLEM" OR "WE CAN'T FIND THE LEAK" OR ITS NOT SHOWING ANY CODE IN THE COMPUTER"! THIS TRUCK IS WONDERFUL INSIDE , AND WISH THEY WOULD RECTIFY THE MOTOR/TRANSMISSION SO IT WOULD BE LIKE THE 7.3L . UNTIL THEN, HAPPY DRIVING , AND WATCH OUT FOR THE STUCK THROTTLE, BTW , NO CABLE TO HANG UP , ITS FLY BY WIRE !


----------



## SKWILDMAN1

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

COVERED UNDER WARRANTEE, AFTER 9 WEEKS OF THEM NOT KNOWING WHAT WAS WRONG, FIELD ENGINEER CAME OUT , DROVE THE HECK OUT OF THE TRUCK , AND FINALLY THEY GAVE IN AND TORE IT DOWN FINDING BAD GASKETS! MAJOR PAIN IN THE BUTT !


----------



## DL Rupper

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Woe is me.  Just got back from an extended trip which included a trip to Flathead Lake in Momtana.  Would't you quess it.  My brother-in-law has a "04" Ford 350 6.0 Power Stroke and has just experienced engine problems.  Honest engine.  The dealer had a recall on it and put in an updated chip. As soon as he headed out with his big camper on board, he could't make it up the first hill.  Being a good brother-in-law I didn't tell him his troubles were just starting and "shoulda bought a Dodge".  That would have been bad manners. :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I see you have not changed.............
Good to see you back!


----------



## spikebee

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

6 body mount bolts and a couple of harnesses to unplug (besides the things you would normally disconnect to pull the engine) and the cab lifts right off. Sure makes it a heck of a lot easier to get to everything. Ford doesn't recommend it or pay labor for it, but at least you don't lose as much as if you tried to pull the engine with the cab on. I'm the new guy in this forum and I'm a Ford diesel tech. I'll post more I'm sure.


----------



## spikebee

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

6 body mount bolts and a couple of harnesses to unplug (besides the things you would normally disconnect to pull the engine) and the cab lifts right off. Sure makes it a heck of a lot easier to get to everything. Ford doesn't recommend it or pay labor for it, but at least you don't lose as much as if you tried to pull the engine with the cab on. I'm the new guy in this forum and I'm a Ford diesel tech. I'll post more I'm sure.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Welcome to the forum, but you sure are going to catch heck.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

While visiting family this weekend, my wife's cousin told me of a 6.0's meltdown while in the local dealers shop.  After some research, seems like this is happening a lot and Ford is trying to keep it quiet.  
The truck had just been serviced and the mechanic was wrapping things up.  All of a sudden the engine started picking up RPM's.  The mechanic turned the key off and the engine did not stop, then he pulled the fuel pump fuse and it did not stop.  He then yelled to every one to RUN!  The engine kept speeding up until it blew up!  It was a 4x4 and it blew the front supension off the truck.  Ford thinks the turbo is blowing a seal and letting oil in the intake and the engine starts running off itself.  That is why pulling the fuel pump fuse does not stop it.  Luckly no one has been hurt, but at a dealership in New York, one did this and damaged 6 cars nearby including 3 outside when parts went through a block wall.  Seems like it only is happening after an oil change and fresh oil is in the turbo. 
Guess you guys can't change your oil any more :laugh: .


----------



## deathcop

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Well I hear you brother, mine is a 2004 6.0L crew Cab Super duty,77,000miles,mostly hihgway, medium towing.  6 injectors replaced, 1-Turbo Charger( after recall to replace computer stuff or whatever, and deaker service rep, KNEW that failure was iminent after the recall as he had already done three others!, 1-exhaust tube,, 1-EGR,-1-lower radiator hose. I had to pay for that, even though dealer Rep and mecahnic said it was definitely related to injectors and turbo failure, ($450 output)  On radiator hose keep close watch, the fabric protecting it from steering pump bolt slid down and :question:  heat melted the hose.  Well had enough of this, finally wrote to Ford HQ in Michigan, 3 page letter outlining the problems.  Well finally got call back, said they know there are serious issues with the engine, but have not come up with a solution., advised me NOT to go over 100,00 miles or warranty would not be good, NO DUH! :8ball: , could not get straight answer from their rep, asked what happens if I am over 100K and you discover problem, well she says if it it not a safety recall, I would have to pay.  Well I have taken the alternative, I have written to our state attorney Generals office, asking what can be done, since Ford acknowledges the problem but will not correct, can a Class action suit be filed?, 
Dealer Rep said for the amount of money they have charged FMC for warranty repairs I could have had a new engine put in-TWICE!  I will keep you updated if the AG office thinks it has merit, IU cannot afford attorney's fees, so maybe out consumer advocate can.  I am looking for another vehicle, I would want the durability and long life of a diesel, but would have to do some heavy research before another diesel purchase, or sadly maybe even American made vehicle purchase, the Big three are killing themselves, any suggestion guys? Ladies?


----------



## johna

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

There's an attorney is South Carolina who is filing a class action which I've inquired about joining.  The main plaintiff is cox moving.  You can find them on the web and get the attorneys info.


----------



## deathcop

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Thanks JohnA for the info, I have fired off an email already asking for information.


----------



## ckemper

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I have a 2004 6.0 excursion.  Been into the dealer 6 times in last 30 days.  Has no power until the turbo kicks in at 3000 rpm.  Used to kick in a 1500.  Tough getting into fast traffic.  It drives nothing like the first 31000 miles.  It's terrible and the dealer says nothing is wrong and refuses to acknowledge a problem much less fix it.  I could not find cox moving in South Carolina.  I would love to join the class action suit.  Does anyone have anymore info on the attorney?


----------



## johna

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Here you go.  
Patrick E. Knie
e mail:  pknie@knielaw.com


----------



## threefoot

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I have a posting above on this page, check it out, I was having a similar symptom. Ultimately after many other things were replaced with no effect, they found an exhaust leak in the exhaust flex pipe, which was causing inadequate back pressure for the turbo to operate properly. They found it by finding a buildup of soot near the leak. Replaced the flexpipe and that was finally the fix.  More detailed info above.


----------



## deathcop

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Well glad to see they fixed your exhaust tube before turbo went, BUT make sure they check the turbo good thats what caused my failure and also according to techs the EGR valve ($450) failure of course FORD will not honor it under warranty!  Another ineteresting note after finally getting a phone response from customer care in Michigan, *the person acknowledged that there are SERIOUS Issues with the 6.0 L diesel, BUT Ford has not come up with a solution to them as yet, *when asked if they would honor repairs  if a person went over the 100K mileage mark , as I do a lot of driving, she said NO! if you are over the warranty, you have to pay,unless it is a safety recall,  *then she had audacity to tell me not to drive so much!*Well off to call the dealer again for another I am assuming repair job, sputtering and misfiring again, blowing smoke, GEE maybe it's the injectros 7 & 8 , they have not been replaced yet!, sounds just like it did when the others were replaced...... :dead: 
Hey when is Toyota coming out with their big trucks!


----------



## F350

Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

2004 F350 FX4 DULLEY CREW CAB. 6.0 I GOT THIS TRK.NEW STICKER OF $48,000.AND ONLY HAVE 36,00 MILES ON IT NOW .IT HAS BEEN 2 1/2 YRS.& IT'S BEEN IN FOR REPAIR'S MORE THAN 140 DAY'S SINCE I BOUGHT IT.AND I HAVE ALL THE REPAIR WORK ORDERS ON IT.AT 300 MI.IT STALLS ON INSTERSTATE.OVER AND OVER THAN STOPS RUNNING.IT TOOK FORD 2 DAY'S TO COME & GET IT OFF ROAD.KEPT IT FOR 10 DAY'S REPLACED COMPUTER'S WIREING HARNESS.IT BLEW THE HEAD GASKET'S.THE HEADS HAVE BEEN REPLACED ALLSO.REAR BLOCK STARTED LEAKING OIL.FUEL INJECTORS REPLACED EGR.REAR END LEAKED & STILL DOES.DRIVETRAIN VIRBRATION.BOTH FRONT  LOCKING HUB,S REPLACED TWICE.AND IT'S NEVER BEEN OFF ROAD.STERING GEAR BOX,STERING ROD,PITMAN ARM, HAS BEEN REPLACED IT'S BEEN REPROGRAMED.AND TO TAKE THE HEADS OFF THEY HAVE TO TAKE THE CAB OFF THE FRAM.IT'S BEEN OFF TWICE AND ENGIN BEEN PULLED OUT ALSO.ALSO THE INJECTOR WIREING HARNESS HAS BEEN REPLACED.INJECTORS STILL LEAK.HEADS STILL LEAK OIL.HAD IT BACK IN & REPLACED VALVE GASKET'S THAT WERE LEAKING.I'VE NEVER USED THIS FOR A WORK TRUCK.IT DOES NOT HAVE A SCRATCH ON IT.AND I'VE ONLY PULLED A 
8500 LB.TRAVEL TRALIER.I,VE NEVER HAD THIS MANY PROBLEM,SWITH ANY OTHER FORD OTHER THAN THIS 6.0 DIESEL.THIS ENGINE KNOCK'S BAD AT START UP'S.AND SOMETIMES EVEN AFTER IT'S HOT,YOU CAN STILL HERE IT KNOCKING AT STOP LIGHT'S LOUD.THE LIST GOES ON.I HAVE ABOUT
50 PAGES OR MORE OF WORK REPAIRED.I DID BUY THE EXTENDED WARRENITY BY FORD FOR $1800.THAT IS THE ONLY WAY YOU GET A RENTIAL CAR PAID FOR.AND EVEN NOW THEN DO NOT WANT TO PAY FOR ANY MORE RENTALS.I HAVE BEEN LUCKY THAT 99%OF THE TIME I HAD A RENTAL.I'VE EVEN TRIED TO GET FORD TO GIVE ME ANOTHER TRUCK OR BUY IT BACK BUT CUSTOMER SERVICES SAID NO.THAT'S IF YOU CAN EVEN GET ANYONE TO CALL BACK,THAT ONLY TOOK 2YRS.TO GET A PHONE CALL.AND THE FORD REP WANT CALL BACK.EVERY TIME I TOOK MINE IN THERE WOULD BE OTHERS COMING IN ALL THE TIME WITH PROBLEMS.I'VE SEEN SOME OF THE REPAIR BILLS & BY MY GUEST THEY HAVE ALREADY SPENT OVER $25,000.ON REPAIRS & RENTALS AND STILL CAN,T GET THING'S RIGHT.


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

   :laugh:  :clown:     :bleh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Ford has a fix for the 6.0 engine, it is coming in the 2007 year model.  IT IS A NEW ENGINE!  Time will tell if it is any better than the "Fix Or Repair Daily" they have now.


----------



## tweety

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I am new to this forum and I guess rather unhappy to have to be here.  I purchased a 2004 F-250 Super Duty fX4 for my husband for our anniversay June 1st.  It is now July 13th and it is at the Ford dealership having the EGR cooler replaced.  Should I get rid of this truck now before anything else happens?  From what I have read it sounds terrible.  When I was researching vehicle specs on places like Edmunds.com you never hear any of this.  I wish I would have found this sooner.  The only way I did find it was by going to Google once I knew what was wrong with the truck and typing in EGR Cooler.  Very frustrated.  Any advice


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I won't tell you what to do, but I bought 3 Ford Diesels a few years ago.  What I tell everyone now is that if there is a Ford parked in my driveway, I have company.  IF GM and Dodge go out of business, I will tow with a Toyota.


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I would get rid of the Ford while the gettins good.  I'm a dodge advocate, but I think even a Chev would be better than the Ford.  Just my opinion. :evil:


----------



## tweety

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Thanks for the advice.  I think we are going to start looking when we get it back from the Ford Dealership


----------



## spikebee

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Yeah, I said I'd be back, here I am. I started out to defend the 6.0 liter engine, but the truth is I can't do it. Despite the fact that at least 50 percent of the problems that this engine has are the fault of the owner - i.e. overfilling the oil causes about 90% of egr failures, using the crappiest fuel available causes about 50% of injector failures, owning a $50,000 grocery getter/status symbol that is only actually used once a year to tow a load that would easily be handled by a gas engined vehicle is by far the biggest problem with the turbocharger. It does drive me completely insane that the majority of the 6.0's that I service are owned by people with more money than brains and are way too much truck for what they're being used for.
      Having got that part off my chest, the sad truth is that the engine was way over-teched to begin with. When the bugs started showing up, the techies got out their laptops and went way beyond anything needed to actually fix the problems and in truth created more problems. Different problems. Although I'm not going to, I could list the actual design problems with each model year 6.0, what they did that actually fixed the problem, what ludicrous crap they did to cause different problems and the problems they created. 
      To compound the problems, they count on input from un or under trained flat rate technicians to untangle their mess. As I read some of your stories, I can pick out where somebody was throwing parts at your vehicles based on codes they recieved from the computer and had no idea how to decipher. The fact of the matter is that nobody wants to work on the engine due to the fact that it is extremely difficult and Ford pays nothing to those who do. The outcome is that the majority of "techs" who work on your vehicle look for the easiest way out and throw parts at it. Techs like myself, who have a hearty respect for the capabilities of the engine and want to learn how to make them perform to their fullest potential, suffer with a lack of pay and having to clean up after those who do the half assed work.
        Basically, I just wanted to say that if you got one of these babies off the line in '03 and got in it and turned the key and beat the living crap out of it, put good fuel in it , kept it serviced at the dealership by a real diesel tech and kept it working hard every day, you'd probably be singing it's praises, because it really could have been an awesome engine. If you own one that runs like a top, keep it and keep treating it the same way you are and enjoy it. If you've got a pile of crap, trade it in '07 and hope for the best. Don't bother suing, all you'll do is make some lawyer a lot richer and get a pitance in return.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I have some questions.  If "crappy" fuel is the culpret for many thousands of Ford injectors going out, why doesn't Dodge and GM have the same problem.  I know they have some problems, but not to the extent of Ford.  Also, what are your customers doing to cause the oil gasket that seals the top and bottom of the engine to leak.  I am talking about the one that you have to take the engine out of the truck to replace.  It seems like a fairly smart engineer would have known that making an 8 cylinder engine modular, is a design for failure.  You have 8 cylinders going up and down, producing LOTS of pressure.  Their is just no way a gasket won't leak.

One of my employees has an '03 and he babies it.  He has not had many problems.  Seems to me, from what I hear from my customers, that if you put the 6.0 to work, you have problems.  Those that are babied, and just driven, do seem to a better survival rate.

I will agree that LOTS people who drive big diesel 4x4 trucks, probably don't need them.  Ford should be glad they do buy them though, that way they their "factory trained techs." don't have to work on ALL of them.


----------



## greg7.3

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I agree that a diesel should work and not just run up town, but i for one cant afford two pickups because a ford cant do both. I drive a duramax an 01 with 235,000 miles and a 2006 with 13,000 miles and love both. They both can work,play, and can idle keeping my little dog cool when i am at a auction, glad it can do it. Sorry there is no fix for the 6.0,but ford keeps selling them, must not bother them!


----------



## greg7.3

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

One other thing, were do i get this speical diesel fuel that keeps a 6.0 running so i can tell my freinds that have these turds?


----------



## deez

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

FORD TECH AND PROUD OF IT. IF YOU PEOPLE ARE THAT UNHAPPY WITH YOUR VEHICLES GET RID OF THEM.FORD KNOWS THERE ARE ISSUES WITH THE 6 LITER. THE BIGGEST PROBLEM IS THE EGR SYSTEM WHICH DOSENT WORK WELL BECAUSE OF THE HIGH CARBON A DIESEL PRODUCES WHICH PLUGS THE EGR COOLER AND VALVE. THE 6 LITER IS STILL A VERY POWERFUL MOTOR. GM AND DODGE ALSO HAVE THERE PROBLEMS, JUST DO SOME INVESTIGATION. A TOYOTA MAY BE RELIABLE BUT NOT CAPABLE OF HEAVY TOWING DO TO WEAK FRAME DESIGNS. ALL AUTO MAKERS HAVE ISSUES, CHOOSE YOUR POISON.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

A Ford tech does enjoy job security.  For your information, Toyota is getting ready to introduce a full size 3/4 and 1 ton Diesel Dually.  It they do it like everything else they do, watch out.  After all, they are now #2.By the way, I have never owned a Toyota of any model.  I was using that as an example, but who knows what the future will bring...


----------



## '03FX4

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem



> Drew - 3/31/2006  8:20 PM
> 
> I took my 2003 in for the 06e17 recall my truck has aftermarket exhaust an air box, and chip I took the chip off befor I took it to the shop, they did the recall and I pick it up when I pick it up it I pluged my chip in it was reading DTC codes po341 and p1000 I cleared the codes and it was running like s-it I took it back to them and they said it was because I cleared the live memery and that I need to but a stock air box on it to fix the problem. Has any one had this problem and can any one help.




I just recently took my 2003 cc 4x4 in for the 06E17 recall and had the exact same reply from the dealer.  I have 118,000 mi on the clock and have an AFE stage II intake and Borla dual exhaust.  I have had almost no problems at all and it ran great except for low acceleration until warm up.  The dealer said that the recall should fix the problem and it would cost me nothing.  When they got it done they called and said that it would not run correctly until I put the factory intake back on it, that it was getting to much air!  Now I don't know about you, but when I take a perfectly running vehicle in for a recall and they give it back to me in a nearly non drivable condition there's something wrong.


----------



## Erik

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Hello, I  have an 03 6L with 201,000 miles on it. I deliver RV's for a living. I bought it used with 56,000 miles on it and put 145,000 miles on it this year. After four injectors went out due to poor fuel and an old filter i had 100,000 good miles with no problems. Now it will not start and runs poorly until warm, then it comes to life and makes me money. I hope to get 100,000 more miles but my faith in the motor is week after reading the posts here.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Except for your current problem with starting, I would say you have had pretty good luck with your truck.  If your case was the norm, this thread would not exist.   

The normal for 6.0 is what is happening in my local dealership.  They handle both Ford and GMC here.  The manager over both stores tells me that for every ONE Duramax they have to work on, they have 25 Fords.  The parent company has Chevrolet and Ford in another city and it is the same there.  

Be glad you got a good one.


----------



## lensilva

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem



> Grandview Trailer Sa - 8/17/2006  10:55 PM
> 
> A Ford tech does enjoy job security.  For your information, Toyota is getting ready to introduce a full size 3/4 and 1 ton Diesel Dually.  It they do it like everything else they do, watch out.  After all, they are now #2.By the way, I have never owned a Toyota of any model.  I was using that as an example, but who knows what the future will bring...



Toyota has been building medium and heavy trucks for many years.  I saw Toyota semis and busses in Nigeria in the mid eighties.  Here is one pic I found
http://www.toyotatrucks.co.za/

I don't know what is keeping them from our shores.

Len Silva


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I was talking about 3/4 and 1 ton Pickups with a diesel engine.  I was at first told they were building them in Tennessee, but recently I was told it was Texas.  The new, bigger, Tundra was unveiled at the Detroit Auto Show this week.  Tow ratings on that are 10.000lb.  I don't know when these new Diesels will hit the market, but they are built in the US.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I heard of a 2006 F-350 Diesel today.  While going up a hill, the crankshaft broke.  The result was the oil pan was blown off by parts coming out the bottom of the engine,  pistons, connecting rods, crank parts and oil.  During this, BOTH front tires were cut and the man almost lost complete control.

After this happened, his buddy went and got a GMC Duramax.  I am about to sell him a fifth wheel.


----------



## emt205

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

i work for an ambulance serves and we have 2 06s 2 05s and lots of problems form not runing while cold to egr coolers to lost oil presher bad wireing and so on so maby the 6.4 will give ford a good name


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I wouldn't hold my breath on the 6.4 being any good either.  :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I'm reviving this post for the unwary.  My brother-in-law just e-mailed my wife and told her he just sold his 2004 F-250 6.0L Diesel Power Stroke.  He said it was the worst truck/vehicle he had ever owned.  Broke down every 1,000 or so miles.  He bought a new Toyota Tundra 4 x 4. He said "I sold my camper so I don't need a diesel anymore so good riddance to the Ford".


----------



## utmtman

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

IMHO Never been much of a diesel man but my father was a construction vehicle mechanic and worked on all kinds of diesels from all over.  I know from his comments over the years ford couldnt find a diesel if GM gave it to them.  LOL  I was a ford man for cars most all my life and would not have anything else.  But after getting ASE certified on vehicles and working on all kinds in college I would prefer dodge first and GM second.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

My employee, who has truly had little trouble with his '03 6.0 liter is singing a different tune now.  His engine is now blowing BLUE (oil) smoke out his exhaust.  It is also not running correctly until hot.  I suspect the turbo as far as the blue smoke.


----------



## sasfrass

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

how do i find the latest questions.


----------



## sasfrass

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I feel for all of us. Warranty mean nothing in my experiences. We lose every time. If they would make good products in the first place we might be happier people. My husband bought a 2006 350 Ford Diesel Aug. 2006. I think he said 6.4. I have a question: Could anyone tell me how to make Ford pay for our truck rental. Because he needs a truck for work he had to rent one.  He is a welder and has to move his welding skid from on truck to another, this not an easy job. Lost two days of work so far. Ford warranty says it only pays $35.00 a day and the truck rental is over $100.00 a day. The dealership(not the one where we bought it) who is fixing the truck told us the warranty for Trucks pays $75.00 per day. I canâ€™t seem to find that information. This is the second time the truck has been in the shop. Itâ€™s been in now for over a week and a half and they donâ€™t think it will be done for another week. Weâ€™re paying Rental on a truck and big Truck payments. I need some ideaâ€™s on what I should do. Thanks  sasfrass02@yahoo.ca


----------



## BarneyS

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Post deleted.


----------



## coderis

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

2004 F350 Crew Cab dual rear wheel and nothing but problems with it. To much to list and the truck is sitting in Pittsburg with my 5th wheel trailer at the moment with the cab off of it and they are replacing the head gaskets. These trucks have aluminum heads, I can just imagine what they look like. By the way I live 5 1/2 hours away. 
Where do I sign up for the class action suit? Last month the EGR cooler went and dumped all the anti-freeze out the exaust pipe. After it steam cleaned the top of the motor. 
This month the head gaskets went. 
I got alot of info from the tech in or around Pitt. A lawyer would love to know this info. 
Just lead me to the class action. 
Please.


----------



## coderis

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

2004 F350 Crew Cab dual rear wheel and nothing but problems with it. To much to list and the truck is sitting in Pittsburg with my 5th wheel trailer at the moment with the cab off of it and they are replacing the head gaskets. These trucks have aluminum heads, I can just imagine what they look like. By the way I live 5 1/2 hours away. 
Where do I sign up for the class action suit? Last month the EGR cooler went and dumped all the anti-freeze out the exaust pipe. After it steam cleaned the top of the motor. 
This month the head gaskets went. 
I got alot of info from the tech in or around Pitt. A lawyer would love to know this info. 
Just lead me to the class action. 
Please.


----------



## r2afordfan

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I have an 04 6.0 that just burnt a piston and Ford will not warranty the engine has anyone else had problems with an injector sticking and ruining their engine? shirley@co-isp.com :angry:


----------



## r2afordfan

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I have  an 04 6.0 with a blown motor from overfueling supposedly. Ford won't warranty it and it only has 58K miles. Has any one else had similar problems?


----------



## nnvjeeper

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

For those with problems on the 6.0L, try this website:

http://www.ford-problems.com/powerstroke-transmission-problems.htm

Yea, it's not a FORD site, it's a bunch of lawyers who specialize in the different states lemon laws. However, if you want to know what legal ramifications you have to get your FORD either fixed or replaced, I know several people who have said this is a good place to start. These lawyers know their stuff!

Good luck!


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Time to revive/update we still have unlucky RV'ers that have 6.0L Ford Power Strokes.:laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

It looks like the 6.0L problem is still giving Ford owners fits. :laugh:


----------



## superrv60

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Hi,

I am reading about the injector problems with the Powerstroke 6.0 on here and wanted to put in my 2 cents. 

There is a great product called Hot Shot's Secret that Lubrication Specialties puts out that will help rememdy this problem. It was developed and tested with International/Navistar.

The company's website does a good job of filling in the blanks and answering any questions customers usually have about this problem and the product. 

You can see them at http://www.lubricationspecialties.com 

Good Luck!


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Reactivate


----------



## superrv60

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Just wanted to give an update..

The old 6.0 is sailing along just fine...even on these cold winter days...no hard starting and no idle issues.

The http://www.lubricationspecialties.com site is featuring a pretty cool deal. Right now you can get the Hot Shot's Secret treatment as well as 2 other great additives for one price.

I wish I had seen it before I ordered my maintenance treatment. 

Since I have been using it I have not had any issues with sticking injectors and like I said the performance is great even when the temps dip below freezing.

I found it on this offer on their site by clicking the "special offer" button.

I hope that this helps!

Good Luck!


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Oh, boy!


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Double OH Boy :laugh:


----------



## artsamm

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I have a 2004 F250 ext cab with the 6.0, bought it Sept 2009 with 50000 miles, now has 70000 miles. No problems so far. ABout 8K of the miles I put on has been towing a 5500 lb camper.


----------



## jetboat

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I tom have a 6.0 in a 2004 f350,and got it used with 46000miles.Problems.3 bad injrctors,(covered under warranty,3 EGR replacements,aunder warranty.My local dealer recomened to do a EGR delete,change the oil/water seperator/fuel filter/every 6000 miles.And install a watr filter between the raditor and overfill.The last thing they added was the "bully dog programer" So far with now 65000 miles,no problems towing,and mpg went from 9/10 towing to 12/13 towing,(35' sanpiper w/3 super slides) I keep it performance mode unless towing,and have suprised more mustangs/camaros/some vetts/with the performance bully dog gives.


----------



## Calgary Dave

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

All I needed to read was the thread title.  I didn't read any further.  I just went through the fiasco with this engine.  I bought an 04 F350 Super Duty Lariat.  I spent $20,000 on what I thought was the truck of my dreams.  It turned into a nightmare leaving my wife in tears and myself in rage.

It can be summed up in one word:  RUN!!!!!!!!   Run far away from this POS that Ford KNOWS is garbage, and is currently suing the maker, Navistar, because of this engine.

Here's the problems in Coles notes:  poorly designed oil cooler and EGR cooler. Poorly designed turbo charger.
What happens is the oil cooler fails...which in turn makes the EGR cooler fail.  This will lead to loss of coolant, oil in the degas bottle, white smoke, loss of power and ruined turbo and pitted heads.  I spent over $2,000 to replace the EGR cooler, only to be told I now needed a new oil cooler, only to be later told I needed head repairs...totalling over $10,000 in repairs.

Ford should be sued by a class action lawsuit.  Just look up any diesel forum, power stroke forum and any Ford truck forum....ALL THE 6.0'S HAVE THE VERY SAME PROBLEM.....THEY ARE A PIECE OF SHITE!!!!!!!!


RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Yes, the 6.0 is the best boat anchor ever to be put under a hood.  The 6.4 was not much better and that is why Ford is using their own engine now, in the 2011's.  

Makes my Duramax so much sweeter......


----------



## Can't believe it

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

I think I can top all of you. I am a member of an all volunteer fire department.  Our auxilary busted their butts to buy us a new rescue vehicle in 2005.  Why oh why did they buy a Ford?  Fast forward to 2010.  The truck has all of 6,350 miles on it when the check engine light came on. ODB II says its the EGR valve.  Did I mention we are less than 10 days after having our warranty expire? A whole 40 miles and two weeks later on the way to a medical emergency it craps out!  Its at the dealership now where it is having its, drumroll please, turbocharger replaced. Stay tuned to see which part craps out next on "Why in the %(&*$$*$##*!! did we buy this&*&$*&#&^%^*&(*)^%$$%%!" Gotta love those 6.0 gravity reminders.  Oh and don't tell me its because of poor maintenance/fuel/driving.  Its a damn emergency vehicle.  They have to be serviced at a level that exceeds any dealer recommendation for any vehicle even under extreme driving conditions.  Our fuel is the same that the state runs in all of its emergency vehicles and drivers have to be licensed at a higher degree than just a regular driver.   The things are just pieces of junk, I know two people personally who have these trucks and they have had the same types of trouble.  It can't be the drivers/fuel/maintenance, there are just too many of them all over the country with the same problems.  And that's why I personally drive a Chevy.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Are there NO postive reports on the Ford out there.   Hasen't been that long ago the Ford was cream of the crop for towing. :laugh:  Well I forget about DLs  Dogde :laugh:


----------



## danfranktx

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

The 2004 F250 6.0 diesel is a lemon.... Ford needs to recall or buy back these trucks... The EGR valve, head gasket, oil pump, HP oil pump all FAIL on every truck.... :angry:


----------



## Wolfpond

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Does anyone know of a class action suit against ford for the 6.0? If not how do you get one started??? My beautiful 2005 with 95000 miles was brought home one a rollback the other night! Blowing white smoke and temp gauge pegged. I stopped immediately when this happened. We have 2 7.3 power strokes with well over 200k miles and we love them. I also have the old 7.3 with 300k and still drive it! Ford has really made a mess with this 6.0 and it is costing folks a ton of money!! Why shouldn't they have to pay for THEIR mistakes?? Anyone that knows how to get this going speak up!!! Thanks!


----------



## Pat L.

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Yes Ford did put out a POS with the 6.0 motor. At 37775 I had to replace the motor. Cost me 106.00 at the dealership but another 1800.00 due to camper in a park that we were not going to use as we were on our way to sons house for Thanksgiving, 5 states away. So we had hotel room cost, extra for meals plus the parking of the coach and electric. Then at 57500 the oil cooler let go and took out the EGR oil cooler and that cost me 3000.00 plus extra time off of work as I was out of town w/ the 5er on the way back form our sons for Christmas. I guess I need to not go to that sons home on a Holiday w/ the coach. 
I have talked to Ford until I was blue in the face but still nothing. They agree that there was a problem but said that I was out of warranty so they could not do anything. After 28 Ford trucks I might not buy another Ford or my kids and some friends. That is the only way to communicate with them. They have gotten on top of the pile but they will not stay there long with customer service like this.


----------



## zeepster2

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

i have a 06 f350 and i think i am the only one to have to 6.0 with no probs.. it has 175.000 and did buy it new and never been in the shop. i did hear lots of bad raps on the 6.0 but i guess i am lucky.. and to top it off i work for cummins and drive a ford diesel. i had a 2000 dodge cummins and had lots of fuel pump probs and the truck its self would not stay togather.. all i can say it dont matter what diesel u have they are very $$$$ to keep up


----------



## Mullins

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

i've got a 03 f350 and i have nothing but problems out of it all the time at first it was just miner things but i've only had it for almost 2 years and all i've done is worked on it sents jan i've put in 6 injectors and it still does'nt run right i wish ford would do something about these 6.0 cuz i think they r a POS myself


----------



## farmer

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

join the crowd i just replaced the turbo,head gasket injeters, igr valve, at 91000 miles i dont think i would by any ford 6.0 trucks ever.


----------



## farmer

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

i agree with you i have nothing but problems with mine 2004 250


----------



## wedge

Re: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Have you heard back from anyone about a class action suit???    I have an '04 6.0 F250 King Ranch and have had nothing but problems also.    Bought it used in '06 with 48K and have gone through 4 turbos, 8 injectors, 3EGR valves and then a couple of weeks after she ran out of warrantee I blew the head gaskets.   All total about 10K in repairs in just the last two years.   My dealer says I should try out the new 6.7.    I told him if Ford is unwilling to help me out with some kind of financial restitution (because of this poorly designed, poorly manufactured motor Ford hastily put out) then he would be hard pressed to sell me anything with the Powerstroke name and possibly the Ford name on it again.     

We have all spent the extra money up front to buy this motor, expecting power, reliability, longevity and better economy.    In return we got none of the above, only a lemon.....I think Ford should pony up and put their money where their mouth is.     If they are so proud of their new "Built Ford Tough" 6.7, the least they could do is give 6.0 owners a rebate to cover the cost of an upgrade on the new engine.


----------



## GerryB

RE: Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

Somehow all the 6.0 owners need to rally together and show our displeasure then maybe that way the media will get wind of the issue. If we just keep bitching to each other nothing will get resolved. We need the media. I have contacted a station in my area but I am sure they won't care. We all have major problems but Ford does nothing. Ford needs to be held responsible and how can we push them...the media....Some how a hugh rally needs to be organized that way we may get coverage.....who can get this done????we all need help


----------

